# [Football Manager 2009] Salviamo il Milan: Carriera interattiva AC Milan



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2022)

Ciao ragazzi!
In questo periodo ho finito vari giochi single player che giocavo nel tempo libero ed ero in cerca di qualcosa di interessante da fare per riempire i tempi morti.
In attesa dell'uscita di FM2023, da grande appassionato della serie, stavo facendo pulizia e ho ritrovato la mia vecchia copia di FM09.
Visto che è uno dei capitoli che ho gradito di più e ci riporta ad un calcio fantastico (soprattutto per noi) che ormai non esiste più, mi è venuta una gran voglia di rigiocarci... ma in modo un po particolare!

Pensavo di condividere questa partita (ovviamente con il Milan, iniziando nel luglio 2008) con voi, documentarvi passo passo su acquisti, partite eccetera e soprattutto permettere anche a voi di suggerire eventuali cambiamenti da applicare (modulo, acquisti, cessioni etc) un po' come se fossimo una "dirigenza collettiva", per provare a giocare a questo "what if" tutti insieme cercando di salvare il club dalla banter era imminente ed evitare di finire travolti dalla nuova era dei petrodollari (nell'estate 2008 arrivarono gli arabi al city, e hanno un budget di tipo 450 milioni di euro...) 

Se siete interessati, siete i benvenuti!
Comincerò a breve con la presentazione della rosa che sicuramente ben ricordate... 
Buon divertimento, per me lo sarà di sicuro 

(ovviamente qualora un contenuto del genere non sia ammesso dal regolamento, cancellerò il tutto il prima possibile)


----------



## CS10 (30 Agosto 2022)

Bella idea!


----------



## Maravich49 (30 Agosto 2022)

Grande!


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> In questo periodo ho finito vari giochi single player che giocavo nel tempo libero ed ero in cerca di qualcosa di interessante da fare per riempire i tempi morti.
> In attesa dell'uscita di FM2023, da grande appassionato della serie, stavo facendo pulizia e ho ritrovato la mia vecchia copia di FM09.
> Visto che è uno dei capitoli che ho gradito di più e ci riporta ad un calcio fantastico (soprattutto per noi) che ormai non esiste più, mi è venuta una gran voglia di rigiocarci... ma in modo un po particolare!
> ...


Bellissima idea. Seguo con immenso piacere.

Anche io sono un appassionato della serie, quest' anno ho comprato fm 22 sono partito dalle infime serie inglesi arrivando col mitico Cittadella in Serie A, fino a ricevere l' insperata convocazione della nazionale Gallese.
Vi posto uno screen della carriera.


----------



## Maravich49 (30 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Bellissima idea. Seguo con immenso piacere.
> 
> Anche io sono un appassionato della serie, quest' anno ho comprato fm 22 sono partito dalle infime serie inglesi arrivando col mitico Cittadella in Serie A, fino a ricevere l' insperata convocazione della nazionale Gallese.
> Vi posto uno screen della carriera.



Ma è FM 22 mobile o PC? Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> In questo periodo ho finito vari giochi single player che giocavo nel tempo libero ed ero in cerca di qualcosa di interessante da fare per riempire i tempi morti.
> In attesa dell'uscita di FM2023, da grande appassionato della serie, stavo facendo pulizia e ho ritrovato la mia vecchia copia di FM09.
> Visto che è uno dei capitoli che ho gradito di più e ci riporta ad un calcio fantastico (soprattutto per noi) che ormai non esiste più, mi è venuta una gran voglia di rigiocarci... ma in modo un po particolare!
> ...


Non ce la faccio, troppi ricordi


----------



## elpacoderoma (30 Agosto 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Ma è FM 22 mobile o PC? Grazie in anticipo


Penso sia mobile perchè lo giocavo da tablet.


----------



## Maravich49 (30 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Penso sia mobile perchè lo giocavo da tablet.


Si confermo, se giocavi da tablet è la versione mobile.
Grazie dell'info!


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Agosto 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Si confermo, se giocavi da tablet è la versione mobile.
> Grazie dell'info!



In realtà esistono 3 versioni: mobile, touch e classica. Credo che per tablet sia la versione touch.
Io ce l'avevo sul mio tablet nel 2016! Per inciso vinsi il campionato al primo anno con l'attacco bacca-balotelli, un miracolo!


----------



## Freddiedevil (30 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> In questo periodo ho finito vari giochi single player che giocavo nel tempo libero ed ero in cerca di qualcosa di interessante da fare per riempire i tempi morti.
> In attesa dell'uscita di FM2023, da grande appassionato della serie, stavo facendo pulizia e ho ritrovato la mia vecchia copia di FM09.
> Visto che è uno dei capitoli che ho gradito di più e ci riporta ad un calcio fantastico (soprattutto per noi) che ormai non esiste più, mi è venuta una gran voglia di rigiocarci... ma in modo un po particolare!
> ...



Da grande fan della serie devo dire che seguendo i vari forum spesso ho lamentato la poca fantasia "retrò" delle carriere.
Questa è veramente bella. Certo, i titoli vecchi sono un po' più semplici, però mi piace tantissimo l'idea!


----------



## alexpozzi90 (30 Agosto 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> In realtà esistono 3 versioni: mobile, touch e classica. Credo che per tablet sia la versione touch.
> Io ce l'avevo sul mio tablet nel 2016! Per inciso vinsi il campionato al primo anno con l'attacco bacca-balotelli, un miracolo!


Ne esiste pure una quarta per Xbox, che è quella più simile a quella pc, le versioni mobile e touch sono parecchio semplificate.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2022)

Ok ho appena scaricato loghi, kits, facepack (non vi dico l'impresa di trovare files funzionanti archiviati più di 13 anni fa...), funziona tutto.
Piu tardi posto un bel recap rosa e cominciamo a consultarci sul da farsi, che di lavoro purtroppo ce n'è molto...


----------



## Raryof (30 Agosto 2022)

Azz bella idea davvero, ma è realmente possibile evitare di diventare Giannino con poche mosse quando non hai le basi (sul momento) per farlo? cioè sulla carta è semplice, hai la possibilità di sapere già i senni del poi, hai anche davanti quello che è stato fatto per uscirne, ma tutto ciò che è stato fatto nel 2008 era stato fatto come se la grandeur non fosse mai finita o stesse finendo di lì a poco, per cui al tempo non sapevamo e non avevamo annusato troppo la situazione anche perché per noi era normale lottare per arrivare quarti e provarci in Champions.


----------



## Theochedeo (30 Agosto 2022)

Bella idea! Seguo


----------



## RickyKaka22 (30 Agosto 2022)

Grandissima idea di Trump...curioso di vedere questa serie  io ho giocato fino al 13-14...poi ho mollato ..hanno parlato molto bene della versione fm22 cos'ha di bello? Vale la pena acquistarla?


----------



## Mauricio (30 Agosto 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Grandissima idea di Trump...curioso di vedere questa serie  io ho giocato fino al 13-14...poi ho mollato ..hanno parlato molto bene della versione fm22 cos'ha di bello? Vale la pena acquistarla?


Parlo per me. FM22 è “deragliato” sul lato emotivo dei calciatori e diverse interviste che alla lunga diventano più una scocciatura che altro. 
Finche non verrà rivoluzionata la parte finanziaria, ovvero che i bilanci saranno come un conto economico vero e non per cassa come ora, lo lascerò da parte. Questo perché mi scoccia abbastanza comprare un giocatore a 50 milioni e vengono caricati tutti sullo stesso bilancio. E quindi non esistono tutte le storie di plus e minusvalenze.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Agosto 2022)

Non mi sono mai goduto FM con il Milan o qualunque altra big in Italia/europa/mondo.

Sempre partenza dalla lega pro con la squadra con il nome che più mi stava simpatico e via di di acquisti dalla serie D e dall'estonia,lituania,ungheria,polonia ecc.ecc 
Più ovviamente il giro delle nazionali under e delle squadre sconosciute francesi e spagnole che mi permettevano di portare a casa un ottimo giovine per 2 spicci


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Azz bella idea davvero, ma è realmente possibile evitare di diventare Giannino con poche mosse quando non hai le basi (sul momento) per farlo? cioè sulla carta è semplice, hai la possibilità di sapere già i senni del poi, hai anche davanti quello che è stato fatto per uscirne, ma tutto ciò che è stato fatto nel 2008 era stato fatto come se la grandeur non fosse mai finita o stesse finendo di lì a poco, per cui al tempo non sapevamo e non avevamo annusato troppo la situazione anche perché per noi era normale lottare per arrivare quarti e provarci in Champions.


Diciamo che la stagione 2008-2009 è un ottimo turning point, perchè è l'ultimo anno prima della cessione di Kakà e dell'addio di Maldini. 
Abbiamo una rosa molto anziana (ora posto) ma ancora le capacità per poter invertire la rotta mentre spremiamo quegli ultimi 2-3 anni dai senatori.
Bisognerà anche capire cosa fare con Kakà.


----------



## sunburn (30 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bisognerà anche capire cosa fare con Kakà.







Ma sentiti libero di fare le scelte che preferisci…


----------



## Raryof (30 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che la stagione 2008-2009 è un ottimo turning point, perchè è l'ultimo anno prima della cessione di Kakà e dell'addio di Maldini.
> Abbiamo una rosa molto anziana (ora posto) ma ancora le capacità per poter invertire la rotta mentre spremiamo quegli ultimi 2-3 anni dai senatori.
> Bisognerà anche capire cosa fare con Kakà.


Infatti, per cui devi decidere se provare a portare a casa lo scudo nel giro di 2 anni con l'ultimo ballo dei senatori rimasti (a parte Paolo) o rifondare e fare tabula rasa prima (anche se anagraficamente Nesta e Gattuso non erano così vecchi, Pirlo nel pieno della carriera e Kaka aveva solo 26 anni), sulla carta non puoi né rifondare completamente né provarci più di tanto per lo scudo, Nesta quella stagione la saltò completamente, Seedorf era anche lui un 32 enne con ancora qualche colpo, sì una situazione non semplicissima per chi al tempo ha poi dimostrato di non capirci più molto di rinnovamento o coperture tecniche preventive legate agli addii dei big che erano tutti oltre i 30 anni.
Qualità ce n'era, c'era Kaka, ma attorno non si intravedevano giocatori capaci di mantenere un certo livello, di fatto quel Milan poi si trascinò per altri 3 anni, fece un ultimo giro con Ibra e poi malamente si autoeliminò l'anno dopo.. sulla carta Silva>Zapata vale Skriniar>Acerbi.
E al tempo non ci si buttava più di tanto sui giovani, non usciva nulla, si cercava la punta forte e basta, si preferiva l'usato sicuro al giovane, quella generazione di giocatori italiani era scadentissima anche grazie al fastidio che avevano i club nei confronti della nazionale, infatti noi siamo cresciuti nel mito di Clasie e Maher perché per noi il talento era là, nessuno però si sarebbe aspettato un tracollo così grosso, così poche garanzie di potercela ancora fare e rimanere competitivi, quello fu l'anno in cui il Milan, ancora bestione, sarebbe dovuto finire in altre mani e ripartire con entusiasmo, invece fu un tracollo che non su solo tecnico, ma proprio gestionale, d'immagine, da persone incapaci di fare business.
Ci poteva stare? certo, Galliani era già ultrasessantenne e senza idee, Berlusca settantenne ma con una vita politica molto attiva, anche se Galliani al tempo veniva ancora considerato simpatico, faceva gasare quando si buttava su qualcuno e purtroppo per lui non ha mai più capito come arrivare lì, godersi i suoi tifosi, godersi ciò che aveva costruito grazie alle idee di collaboratori competenti, ridare speranza ad un club che di lì a poco diventò un Giannino monziano senza più via d'uscita.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2022)

Eccoci qui, con la rosa a disposizione del Milan per la stagione 2008-2009, la prima parte (portieri, terzini, difensori centrali)

PORTIERI 

*Christiani Abbiati* (31 anni, 2.4M annui, scad 2011) - Sarà il nostro titolare, pochi dubbi a riguardo, è un nome più che valido che non ci impone grossi investimenti nel reparto. Farà il suo, almeno per quest'anno, inoltre è team formed e torna molto utile per le liste.
*Nelson Dida* (34 anni, 4M annui, scad 2010) - Sarebbe il secondo portiere, ma prende veramente uno sproposito per il ruolo ed è in fase discendente.
*Zeljko Kalac* (35 anni, 1,8M annui, scad 2010) - Terzo portiere, anziano, guadagna abbastanza, bisognerà capire cosa farci 

Nel complesso il reparto è solido e profondo, seppur anziano: il problema è che dietro abbiati abbiamo due profili che possono tranquillamente fare i secondi, ma Dida è pagato da top di reparto (memori degli anni precedenti) e non possiamo permetterci una tale spesa per un secondo portiere, pure anziano.
Non certo una priorità muoverci qui, ma l'idea è cercare di far sloggiare uno dei due, meglio se il brasiliano, e sostituirlo con un giovane da fare crescere alle spalle di Abbiati.
Vale la pena ricordare inoltre che abbiamo Storari in prestito alla Fiorentina per un anno (guadagna pochissimo, appena 200.000 euro annui) e Coppola in comproprietà con l'Atalanta, entrambi trentenni, entrambi che eventualmente al ritorno alla base l'anno prossimo potrebbero fare da terzi.


TERZINI

*Gianluca Zambrotta *(31 anni, 4M annui, scad 2011) - Uno dei grandi colpi dell'estate, Zambro ci porta esperienza e una straordinaria duttilità nel ricoprire entrambe le fasce. Parte da titolare indiscusso a destra, ma all'occorrenza può giocare a sinistra senza problemi.
*Marek Jankulovski* (31 anni, 3M annui, scad. 2010) - Marek parte titolare a sinistra, ma essendo per natura un fluidificante piuttosto che un terzino statico non riesce ad esprimere il pieno potenziale e non si rivela molto meglio rispetto ad Antonini, di cui sarebbe normalmente parecchio migliore. Giocatore che ha dato il meglio, qualora si volesse intervenire a sinistra sarebbe il primo indiziato per la cessione)
*Luca Antonini* (25 anni, 675k annui, scad. 2011) - Il buon Antonini nasce terzino sinistro ma gioca ambifascia e anche lui team formed, farà comodissimo per le liste. Al momento è la prima riserva a destra, un tassello utilissimo, ma dalla panchina.
*Giuseppe Favalli* (36 anni, 2M annui, scad. 2009) - Il divino Labbarba è la prima riserva a sinistra, ma ha ampiamente fatto il suo tempo e in caso di problemi per Marek sarebbe una soluzione tampone e poco altro.
Prende anche molti soldi rispetto al suo valore ed è in scadenza, si proverà a piazzare ma in caso contrario resterà a fare numero per un reparto piuttosto scarno 

Il reparto terzini, come storicamente ricordiamo, è di gran lunga la parte della rosa che necessita piu interventi: ci serve decisamente un titolare a sinistra e sia Jankulovski, sia Favalli non sono certo incedibili anzi.
Inoltre occorre ricordare che abbiamo in prestito al Bayern Oddo per un anno, che potendo giocare solo a Destra a 32 anni non ha un grande futuro da titolare qui, visti anche i 2M che gli vengono corrisposti fino al 2011!
Da monitorare invece il 21enne Abate in comproprietà al torino, che può essere la riserva perfetta di Zambrotta o addirittura il titolare a destra con Zambro a sinistra se continua la sua crescita impetuosa (oltre allo status di team formed che lo rende più appetibile)
Infine, nota giovani: c'è uno sbarbato 21enne di nome Antonelli attualmente fuori in comproprietà al Parma, ma non ci è di alcuna utilità. 


DIFENSORI CENTRALI 

*Alessandro Nesta* (32 anni, 4M annui, scad 2011) - Di gran lunga il nostro miglior difensore centrale, purtroppo non lo vedete in lista; è nella squadra riserva a causa di un terribile infortunio che lo terrà lontano dai campi di gioco tra i 10 e i 12 mesi, che sicuramente ricordate. L'anno prossimo sarà titolare, quest'anno dovremo far finta che non ci sia. 
*Kakha Kaladze* (30 anni, 4M annui, scad 2011) - Senza Nesta, a guidare la difesa ci sarà lui: difensore affidabile all'apice della carriera, non un fenomeno, ma può fare il suo.
*Daniele Bonera* (27 anni, 2M annui, scad. 2010) - A fianco di Kaladze, per quest'anno spazio a Bonera titolare, giocatore ancora giovane (grossa eccezione in questa squadra) e già con diversi anni di esperienza in A alle spalle
*Philippe Senderos* (23 anni, 1,8M annui, in prestito annuale dall'Arsenal) - Senderos è il nuovo che avanza, 23enne di belle speranze in arrivo da casa Wenger: parte infortunato per 1 mese e mezzo, ma dovrebbe essere pronto per la prima di campionato e si giocherà il posto con Kaladze e Bonera, contando sui grandi margini di crescita.
*Paolo Maldini* (40 anni, 1,5M annui, scad. 2009) - Il Capitano non ha bisogno di presentazioni. Il difensore piu forte della storia del calcio ha ormai 40 anni e di benzina nel serbatoio ormai non ne ha più. Resta un affidabile quarto del pacchetto difensivo e porta in dote carisma e leadership unici al mondo, motivo per cui cercherò di rinnovarlo ogni volta che mi sarà possibile.

Senza Nesta, dietro sembra mancare un grande nome che saldi la difesa. Abbiamo 3 scelte solide e una leggenda al tramonto, ma nessun vero fuoriclasse. Se si presentasse un'occasione e uscisse un titolare, potremmo pensarci.
All'occorrenza, chiuderà il reparto da quinto centrale Matteo Darmian (18 anni, 60k annui, scad. 2011), team formed di grande avvenire e che può giocare anche a destra.
Notevole anche il 17enne Albertazzi, gemma della nostra primavera, che sarà ceduto in prestito per maturare.
Nota di colore: c'è anche Digao, il fratello di Kakà, in prestito allo Standard Liegi. Liberarsene sarà dura...


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2022)

Eccoci con la seconda parte (centrocampisti, trequarti e attacco)


CENTROCAMPISTI


*Gennaro Gattuso* (30 anni, 4M annui, scad. 2011) - Ringhio è quello che dovrà fare il lavoro sporco in un centrocampo di fantasia e classe a fianco di Pirlo e Seedorf. Giocherà sempre, non vede l'ora.
*Andrea Pirlo* (29 anni, 4M annui, scad. 2011) - Andrea è il regista più forte del mondo, e in questo universo ancora non è andato alla Juve. Ce lo teniamo stretto, altro titolare inamovibile.
*Mathieu Flamini* (24 anni, 5M annui, scad. 2012) - Uno degli acquisti estivi, Flamini è un giovane centrocampista francese che si è messo in luce alla corte di Wenger. Arriva da noi per aggiungere ulteriori muscoli e corsa a centrocampo, può fare il titolare alternandosi con Seedorf qualora lo volessimo spostare prima riserva in trequarti, dove l'olandese si trova più a suo agio. Unico neo, un contratto davvero mostruoso: come può guadagnare più di molti nostri fenomeni?
*Massimo Ambrosini* (31 anni, 3,5M annui, scad 2010) - Averne di prime riserve come Massimo Ambrosini, giocatore di grande garra pronto a subentrare quando ci sarà bisogno di lui. Guadagna parecchio e scadrà tra due anni, vedremo come gestirlo più avanti, ora da profondità importantissima al nostro centrocampo.
*Emerson *(32 anni, 4M annui, scad. 2010) - Uno come Emerson come quinto/sesto centrocampista al centro è un lusso incredibile, come però è un lusso anche il contratto da titolare inamovibile e la carta di identità che lo fa apparire un po cotto. Meglio un giovane al suo posto, non ha senso dilapidare risorse in questo modo.
*Mathias Cardacio* (20 anni, 425k annui, scad 2012) - Giovane urugagio arrivato nel mercato estivo, è qui per crescere e imparare facendo il sesto di centrocampo. Dobbiamo ancora decidere se abbia piu senso per lui partire in prestito o alternarsi tra primavera e prima squadra e chiudere il nostro reparto.


Il centrocampo è di livello stellare e coniuga bene qualità e quantità: rimanendo fedeli al condor, ricordiamo che se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno, e tenteremo di piazzare sicuramente Emerson per prendere un giovane che possa fare da quinto di centrocampo a basso costo e crescere dietro i nostri fenomeni.
Poca roba in primavera, si notano leggermente solo i nomi di Osuji, Strasser e Novinic ma non possono essere aggregati con continuità, manca molto talento per poter anche solo essere presi in considerazione.


TREQUARTISTI

*Kakà* (26 anni, 9M annui, scad. 2013) - In questo momento storico, i due trequartisti migliori del mondo e due dei 4 giocatori migliori del pianeta giocano entrambi con la maglia rossonera, e ci "obbligano" piacevolmente a giocare con il doppio trequartista. Kakà è il signore indiscusso di questa squadra, il giocatore più forte al mondo e pallone d'oro in carica, blindato per 5 anni e con un contratto mostruoso da ben 9M netti annui che ne cementa lo stato di campione indiscusso. La squadra ruota intorno a lui, anche se un infortunio al menisco lo terrà fuori fino a inizio-metà settembre.
*Ronaldinho* (28 anni, 6M annui, scad. 2011) - Il colpo estivo che ha fatto tremare il mondo: il Milan ha abbinato a Kakà il fenomeno blaugrana Ronaldinho, creando una trequarti unica al mondo che terrorizzerà ogni difesa.
Anche per lui, poche presentazioni: prenda il pallone e faccia ciò che preferisce, noi ammireremo e applaudiremo.
*Clarence Seedorf* (32 anni, 4M annui, scad. 2011) - Con l'arrivo in contemporanea di Ronaldinho e Flamini, Clarence si trova in una posizione complicata: può fare il titolare a centrocampo in partite meno fisiche al posto di Flamini, o far rifiatare in trequarti uno tra Kaka e Ronaldinho del turnover.
Diciamo che è un "sesto uomo" extralusso, ma non è detto che la cosa gli piaccia e quest'estate possono esserci sorprese. A 32 anni, forse è l'ultima occasione per ricavarci qualcosa, ma se resta saremo piu che felici.


La trequarti è a mani basse la migliore al mondo, ma manca un quarto per chiudere il reparto: anche qui servirebbe un giovane con poche pretese, visto che i minuti con quei 3 mostri sacri davanti saranno pochissimi.
Qualora Seedorf andasse via, spazio ad un colpo più di livello per garantire un ricambio all'altezza agli assi verdeoro. Senza dimenticare Gourcouff in prestito al Bordeaux, che l'anno prossimo farà sicuramente comodo come riserva in trequarti.


PUNTE



*Alexandre Pato* (18 anni, 775k annui, scad. 2012) - Il giovanissimo fenomeno brasiliano è arrivato a gennaio e ha già travolto il mondo con la sua classe, eleganza e potenza. Si giocherà il posto da titolare e troverà moltissimo spazio, ora che Ronaldo è andato via, ma il futuro è suo e sembra dire una sola cosa: pallone d'oro.
*Andriy Shevchenko* (31 anni, 7.7M annui, prestito annuale dal Chelsea) - Il milan ha completato il suo mercato impetuoso sul gong, con il ritorno all'ovile del figliol prodigo Re dell'Est, l'usignolo di Kiev, che arriva in prestito dal Chelsea e parte con l'intenzione di garantire a Pato una serratissima concorrenza. Si tratta ancora di uno degli attaccanti piu forti del mondo, anche se in declino netto, ed è pronto a fare nuovamente innamorare San Siro con la sua classe unica. Trattenerlo a fine stagione non sarà semplice, ma sicuramente dovrà scordarsi quell'ingaggio.
*Marco Borriello* (26 anni, 3M annui, scad. 2010) - Dopo tanto peregrinare e lo spettacolo offerto a Genova, Borriello torna a casa in grande stile per prendersi minuti importanti in rossonero. Non ha scelto di certo l'anno migliore, con Pato e Sheva davanti, ma quando tornerà dall'infortunio (2 mesi circa) avrà le sue chances. Se Sheva parte a fine anno, sarà lui a contendersi il posto con Pato l'anno prossimo.
*Filippo Inzaghi* (34 anni, 4M annui, scad. 2009) - A chiudere il reparto abbiamo un superpippo che si avvia alla fase crepuscolare della carriera, dopo tanti trionfi e la coppa dalle grande orecchie conquistata grazie a lui poco piu di un anno fa. Prende però uno sproposito ed è in scadenza: se vorrà restare a condizioni decisamente meno gravose sarà il benvenuto, perchè una terza/quarta punta del suo valore è un lusso incredibile. Intanto, approfitterà dell'infortunio di Borriello aspettando pazientemente il suo momento dietro Sheva e Pato, pronto a timbrare i soliti gol pesanti.



Come la trequarti, anche l'attacco è spaziale e gira intorno alla classe ed esperienza di Sheva e alla sfontatezza e al talento giovanile cristallino del prodigio Pato, con gente del calibro di Borriello e Inzaghi a chiudere tutto.
Non serve altro: il neo arrivo Viudez partirà in prestito, mentre attendiamo notizie dalle imprese del giovane Pierre Aubameyang via in prestito, senza dimenticare Paloschi in comproprietà al parma dopo i 2 gol nella stagione d'esordio ad appena 18 anni. Il futuro è luminoso come il presente qui.


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2022)

Io giocavo a Championship Manager 2003/2004 bellissimo. Mi ricordo ancora alcuni giocatori che erano stra buggati: 

Simonetta (Primavera Roma Attaccante) 
Soriano (Real Sociedad Attaccante)
Toledo (Serie B)

Non ricordo altri ma questi ti facevano ogni partita tripletta anche contro il Real Madrid. La mia più grande impresa: Catanzaro dalla C1 a vincere la Champions


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2022)

Nel complesso, che dire, una rosa straordinaria, ma che può sicuramente essere migliorata.
Partendo dal presupposto che il 4-3-2-1 è una scelta assolutamente obbligata (e può diventare eventualmente un 4-3-1-2 a partita in corso, con due tra Pato Sheva e Borriello in campo insieme), abbiamo due problemi: l'età avanzata e gli stipendi.

Alcuni giocatori non servono e saranno sicuramente ceduti:

- Dida (secondo portiere davvero troppo costoso)
- Favalli (serve un titolare forte a sinistra, lui diventerà di troppo e o andrà via per due spicci o resta a scadenza)
- Kalac (non serve spendere così tanto per un terzo portiere, prenderemo qualcuno di meno costoso con un contratto annuale in attesa del ritorno di Storari e/o Coppola)
- Emerson (costa davvero troppo e come quinto di centrocampo meglio un giovane di prospettiva)

Per altri valuteremo eventuali offerte/rinnovi

- Jankulovski (può giocare a sinistra se non arriva nessuno, ma ha fatto il suo tempo e come riserva meglio antonini per età stipendio e liste. Serve un titolare giovane)
- Seedorf (lo adoriamo, è fortissimo ma al momento non è titolare fisso nonostante l'indubbio valore. Riserva di lusso, ma se vuole giocare altrove può essere il sacrificio per risanare i conti)
- Inzaghi (è in scadenza, guadagna uno sproposito, può fare al massimo la terza punta e a fine anno, anche se non resta Sheva, tornano Paloschi e Auba che sono forse piu indicati per il ruolo. Resta se rinuncia a molti soldi)
- Maldini (si proverà a rinnovare a tutti i costi, che sia quinto centrale conta poco, la sua leadership e carisma contano maledettamente per questa squadra)


A livello di acquisti, le necessità principali sono

- 1/2 portieri per sostituire Dida e/o Kalac. Gente giovane e affamata che costi poco, o eventualmente un terzo anziano tappabuchi in attesa di Storari che farà il terzo l'anno prossimo.
- 1 terzino sinistro titolare che ci permetta di liberarci di Jankulovski e/o Favalli (se partono entrambi serve anche un terzino destro di riserva, sempre giovane)
- 1 centrocampista centrale giovane che sostituisca il partente emerson, giovane e di prospettiva
- 1 trequartista giovane che completi il reparto (2 se parte Seedorf)


Queste sono le mie idee, ma chiaramente resto aperto alle vostre, di qualunque tipo!

Pronti al calciomercato? 
Fate i vostri nomi, vi prometto che sono un AD che ascolta i tifosi


----------



## vota DC (30 Agosto 2022)

Ma all'epoca funzionava? Fifa è lo stesso gioco da dieci anni e aggiornano le rose, FM ho sentito che dal 2014 in poi neanche simula ma vengono risultati con grandissimo scarto di gol, gol ridicoli per ogni corner e soprattutto il fattore che l'eccessiva fiducia (che si forma dopo una sequela di vittorie) porta a una sconfitta programmata anche contro l'ultima in classifica o persino contro squadre di serie C in amichevoli (roba inevitabile con qualsiasi cambio di tattica e persino usando trucchi per infortunare o stancare la rosa avversaria).


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Agosto 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma all'epoca funzionava? Fifa è lo stesso gioco da dieci anni e aggiornano le rose, FM ho sentito che dal 2014 in poi neanche simula ma vengono risultati con grandissimo scarto di gol, gol ridicoli per ogni corner e soprattutto il fattore che l'eccessiva fiducia (che si forma dopo una sequela di vittorie) porta a una sconfitta programmata anche contro l'ultima in classifica o persino contro squadre di serie C in amichevoli (roba inevitabile con qualsiasi cambio di tattica e persino usando trucchi per infortunare o stancare la rosa avversaria).


Mai avuto problemi, comunque all'epoca erano giochi piu semplici di oggi e ci si divertiva senza troppi grattacapi


----------



## elpacoderoma (31 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nel complesso, che dire, una rosa straordinaria, ma che può sicuramente essere migliorata.
> Partendo dal presupposto che il 4-3-2-1 è una scelta assolutamente obbligata (e può diventare eventualmente un 4-3-1-2 a partita in corso, con due tra Pato Sheva e Borriello in campo insieme), abbiamo due problemi: l'età avanzata e gli stipendi.
> 
> Alcuni giocatori non servono e saranno sicuramente ceduti:
> ...



a sinistra punterei tutto su un certo Gareth Bale del totthenam, magari i londinesi si fanno convincere da un offerta con scambio giocatori. Il ragazzo ha collezionato solo 13 presenze nella passata stagione. Ottima progressione, buon sinistro.
Dovrebbe avere 18 anni, con 20 milioni potremmo portarlo a casa.





nello standard Liegi milita un centrocampista moderno, forse troppo per il campionato italiano.
1 metro e 86, molto tecnico e titolare indiscusso con oltre 40 presenze nella scorsa stagione.
Anche lui giovanissimo ha da poco compiuto 19 anni, con 18 milioni potremmo cavarcela.

sulla trequarti continuerei a puntare sull’ estro dei brasiliani, magari un mancino a cui non dispiacerebbe imparare da Dinho e Kakà.
Nel santos milita un certo Ganso, giovane di 19 anni con 3 presenze nella passata stagione, gli addetti ai lavori carioca lo definiscono un crack. Investimento non troppo esoso (15 mln), rischio contenuto, se non per lo slot da extracomunitario.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Agosto 2022)

Aggiornamento: sto preparando una mega lista di potenziali talenti giovani che neanche Moncada, tutta gente di massimo 21-22 anni da cui pescare gli acquisti. Ci vorrà un pochino ma è necessario.
Nel frattempo sono andato a rovistare tra lo staff e ho visto che ci sono diverse persone che magnano stipendio a sbafo e una tonnellata di fisioterapisti (tra cui il famosissimo Meersemann), mentre latitiamo sui preparatori (c'è Tognaccini...) 
Negli osservatori siamo fissati sul Brasile, dove c'è Leonardo (Serginho fa pietà) e diversi altri mangiastipendio (uno su tutti Ba che almeno è in scadenza), per i portieri Vecchi è un fenomeno ed è affiancato dal solo Abate senior che non è all'altezza.
Male anche il settore giovanile, quasi nessuno è valido, ho fatto decollare Raduciou sulla luna e mi toccherà tenermi Evani e Eranio perchè costa troppo dismetterli. 

Nuovi membri staff del milan: 

- Ivan Carminati, preparatore altetico con i controcosi, renderà Milan Lab un posto dove non macelliamo la gente 
- Ivano Bordon affiancherà Vecchi nella preparazione dei portieri, è uno dei migliori nel settore
- Massimo Ugolini dallo Shaktar, altro preparatore atletico di primissimo livello 
- Daniel Karbassiyon, giovanissimo osservatore preso dall'Arsenal, appena 23 anni, porta esperienza in inghilterra stati uniti e canada, parti che ci mancavano nella rete
- Peter Farrell, ottimo allenatore delle giovanili, cercherà di portare l'intensità del calcio inglese nella nostra primavera per renderla moderna e adatta al futuro 

Nel frattempo il parma vuole prendere in prestito Viudez, ma essendoci già Paloschi credo aspetterò un'offerta differente, magari sempre dalla B


----------



## Freddiedevil (31 Agosto 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nel complesso, che dire, una rosa straordinaria, ma che può sicuramente essere migliorata.
> Partendo dal presupposto che il 4-3-2-1 è una scelta assolutamente obbligata (e può diventare eventualmente un 4-3-1-2 a partita in corso, con due tra Pato Sheva e Borriello in campo insieme), abbiamo due problemi: l'età avanzata e gli stipendi.
> 
> Alcuni giocatori non servono e saranno sicuramente ceduti:
> ...



Avendo Seedorf, Kakà e Dinho io proverei, anche se mi rendo conto del rischio, con un 4-2-3-1 con tre trequartisti centrali alle spalle di Pato. Mi ricordo che in questi anni questo modulo poteva funzionare discretamente.

Forse sacrificherei Borriello in funzione di prendere un altro trequartista forte, possibilmente di piede sinistro.
Tutte le partite finirebbero over, però


----------



## Raryof (31 Agosto 2022)

Thiago Silva del Fluminense sembra un giocatore interessante..


----------



## Miro (31 Agosto 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> a sinistra punterei tutto su un certo Gareth Bale del totthenam, magari i londinesi si fanno convincere da un offerta con scambio giocatori. Il ragazzo ha collezionato solo 13 presenze nella passata stagione. Ottima progressione, buon sinistro.
> Dovrebbe avere 18 anni, con 20 milioni potremmo portarlo a casa.
> 
> 
> ...


Di Ganso ne ho sentito parlare anche io, gli esperti dicono che abbia la magia nei piedi  

Battute a parte, se si vuole "barare" e fare manbassa dei -9 e -10, mi ricordo dell'immortale John Fleck dei Rangers e Henry Saivet del Bordeaux  sempre a ricordo, in FM2009 dovrebbe essere già presente anche Verratti.


----------



## CS10 (31 Agosto 2022)

é effettivamente una rosa che può ancora dire la sua con qualche ritocco.
Proverei a vincere il campionato prima di smantellarla.
In merito al mercato farei uscire:
• Dida 
• Emerson
• Janku
• Favalli 
• Kalac

• Concordo con Bale a sinistra sacrificando Jankulovski oppure Daley Blind

• Proverei a prendere Piqué dal Manchester
• Altri nomi per la difesa N'Koulou dal Monaco, un giovanissimo e ancora promettente Sakho, Vertonghen
• Per il centrocampo oltre a Witsel potrebbero essere nomi interessanti Pjanic, Modric, Kroos, Banega, Fabregas, Veloso, Defour, Afellay

• Per l'attacco forse si potrebbe provare a cedere Borriello per Benzema dal Lione o Suarez dall'Ajax o a salutare Inzaghi e a sostituirlo con Donovan o Farfan


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Settembre 2022)

Primo aggiornamento: il precampionato, assolutamente funestato da infortuni, ci ha visto vincere gli ultimi due abbordabili impegni contro Piacenza e , pareggiare sfortunatamente con Salamanca e Modena (assedi senza essere ricompensati dal gol), un bel pareggio contro la Juve (che avrebbe meritato la vittoria, ad essere onesti) e una imbarazzante sconfitta col Blackburn che segna due gol da 30 metri e vince una partita che poteva tranquillamente perdere.
A parziale discolpa, l'ampio utilizzo del turnover, la mancanza di diversi giocatori causa infortunio (per fortuna quasi tutti brevi, a parte Emerson che non si rivedrà fino a fine settembre) e la partenza di Pato per i mondiali under 20 quasi tutta estate.
Bene in particolare Shevchenko apparso subito sul pezzo in questa sua nuova avventura milanista, ci si attendeva invece di più da Ronaldinho apparso poco coinvolto. 
Non abbiamo mai potuto vedere all'opera Kakà, Senderos, Borriello e quasi del tutto Ambrosini, Emerson e Flamini alle prese con fastidiosi guai fisici.
La condizione è in ripresa e ora sono quasi tutti tornati a disposizione.
Per la prima di campionato con il Palermo, complice un Senderos non ancora al meglio e un Bonera squalificato, spazio al pacchetto titolare Kaladze-Maldini. 

Di seguito arriverà anche un post sullo (scarno) mercato, purtroppo con 9 milioni di budget è stato quasi impossibile combinare qualcosa di degno di nota...


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Settembre 2022)

Capitolo calciomercato 

Con il pochissimo budget a disposizione, ci si è concentrati sull'acquisto di un giovane principale che potesse alternarsi tra trequarti e centrocampo (vista anche la partenza in prestito di Cardaccio), e la scelta è ricaduta su Witsel, pagato 4.5 milioni subito e altri 3.5 in due rate annuali. 
Con il resto del risicato budget si è tentato di prendere Saivet (ma il giocatore non ha voluto, non si ritiene pronto al grande salto ad appena 16 anni) e quindi con il budget a lui destinato si è andati sul 18enne francese Le Tallec (punta e trequartista), nostro per appena 700k e che sarà aggregato alla primavera, così come la futura stella Fleck, trequartista puro, che arriva dal Rangers per 1.8 milioni cash e che si alternerà tra primavera e prima squadra, dove può gia dire la sua. nonostante gli appena 16 anni di età.
Grosse delusioni anche nel tentativo di fare nostro per 200k il giovane e promettente brasiliano 16enne Neymar del santos, che ha preferito il Levante (????), e soprattutto il 16enne difensore centrale greco Papadopoulos che sarebbe stato l'ideale complemento del pacchetto difensivo; sarà invece Darmian ad agire da quinto; la dirigenza non ha voluto infatti concedere un extra busget di circa 3 milioni per completare il suo acquisto, ci riproveremo a gennaio. 

Pochissimo da segnalare sulle cessioni, se non i prestiti di Cardaccio e Viudez in serie B.
Da notare anche la grana Pirlo, che ha ceduto alle sirene madrilene d'estate: i blancos hanno offerto 25 milioni, ma Berlusconi è stato irremovibile sulla richiesta di 35.
Per ora non se ne è fatto nulla, ma il giocatore è scontento e cerca una nuova sfida dopo i trionfi europei in rossonero degli ultimi 6 anni. 
Nessuno dei vari Emerson, Kalac, Dida, Favalli e Inzaghi ha attratto invece la minima offerta, quindi per ora resteranno da noi.

Resta da acquistare un DC (Maldini appare fisicamente consunto e restano solo 3 centrali affidabili con Nesta fuori tutta la stagione) e soprattutto un terzino sinistro forte: Bale purtroppo non ha voluto sentire ragioni, ma nel caso il budget non sarebbe stato lontanamente sufficiente per comprarlo. 

Inizia la stagione: speriamo bene.


----------



## Raryof (1 Settembre 2022)

Occhi cerulei non tradirà.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> In questo periodo ho finito vari giochi single player che giocavo nel tempo libero ed ero in cerca di qualcosa di interessante da fare per riempire i tempi morti.
> In attesa dell'uscita di FM2023, da grande appassionato della serie, stavo facendo pulizia e ho ritrovato la mia vecchia copia di FM09.
> Visto che è uno dei capitoli che ho gradito di più e ci riporta ad un calcio fantastico (soprattutto per noi) che ormai non esiste più, mi è venuta una gran voglia di rigiocarci... ma in modo un po particolare!
> ...


Quanti ricordi.

10/12 anni fa, io e altri 3 amici ci trovavamo a casa di uno di loro:

- tutti e 4, ognuno con un computer, nello stesso stanzone, giocavamo in rete allo stesso campionato.
Usavamo Udinese, Fiorentina, Napoli e Lazio.

Vinsi quasi tutto con il Napoli: 
Adler - Corchia - Phil Jones - Howedes - Alex Sandro - Fellaini - Hamsik - Sissoko - Hazard - Lukaku - Cavani
Che squadrone!

Ogni stagione mettevamo 20 euro a testa, che andavano al montepremi totale, poi diviso a chi vinceva campionato o coppa italia o coppe europee.

Eravamo arrivati al 2025 

Era diventata tipo una malattia, ricorderò sempre una giornata di gioco:

- cominciammo a giocare il Sabato pomeriggio alle 14.00, uscimmo che erano le 08.00 della domenica seguente ( anche un po' ubriachi)

Roba da convulsioni , ricordo che dopo quel giorno, dicemmo basta, e non giocai mai più a Football Manager.


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Capitolo calciomercato
> 
> Con il pochissimo budget a disposizione, ci si è concentrati sull'acquisto di un giovane principale che potesse alternarsi tra trequarti e centrocampo (vista anche la partenza in prestito di Cardaccio), e la scelta è ricaduta su Witsel, pagato 4.5 milioni subito e altri 3.5 in due rate annuali.
> Con il resto del risicato budget si è tentato di prendere Saivet (ma il giocatore non ha voluto, non si ritiene pronto al grande salto ad appena 16 anni) e quindi con il budget a lui destinato si è andati sul 18enne francese Le Tallec (punta e trequartista), nostro per appena 700k e che sarà aggregato alla primavera, così come la futura stella Fleck, trequartista puro, che arriva dal Rangers per 1.8 milioni cash e che si alternerà tra primavera e prima squadra, dove può gia dire la sua. nonostante gli appena 16 anni di età.
> ...


Bene x Witsel, è la tipologia di centrocampista che avrei sempre voluto vedere.

Fantastico Neymar al levante, aggiornaci suo suo sviluppo.

Male per Bale, avrebbe segnato e solcato la fascia sinistra fino ai giorni odierni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Settembre 2022)

INIZIO STAGIONE

Prima di tutto, la campagna abbonamenti giunge al termine






La trasferta a palermo si rivela insidiosa, e infatti la partita è combattuta e interessante.
La spuntiamo grazie ad un Pato in grande forma, che si dimostra subito carichissimo!






La seconda, in casa con l'Atalanta, ci vede dominare il primo tempo ma sonnecchiare nel secondo.
Per fortuna la premiata ditta Seedorf Ronaldinho (punizione splendida da 30 metri) chiude la pratica senza troppi patemi.
L'infortunio di Pato (...) prende solo una settimana, Sheva è piu che pronto ad affrontare il Vaslui nella prima partita dei gironi di Coppa Uefa.






La partita con il Vaslui, come ampiamente prevedibile, ci vede dominatori e la portiamo a casa agevolmente con doppietta di un Ronaldiho sempre più ispirato (altra punizione bellissima!), nonostante l'ampio turnover.
Spazio a Sheva, Witsel, Ambrosini, Senderos, Maldini e Antonini tra i titolari, complice uno Jankulovski non al meglio.
Nel finale c'è spazio per Kakà, al ritorno dopo il lungo infortunio al menisco e ancora un po imballato, e soprattutto il re di coppe Inzaghi in quella che rischia di essere una delle pochissime presenze della sua stagione visto che Borriello sta tornando dall'infortunio e la terza punta è lui. 






Per finire, nota sui trasferimenti: in serie A abbiamo fatto uno degli acquisti più costosi con Witsel, Fleck appare nella top 20 e Le Tallec è appena fuori!






Nel calcio europeo, da notare sicuramente la campagna acquisti del city che spende ben 94 milioni portandosi a casa
Hamsik (27M)
Srna (22.5M) 
Zhirkov (15.5M)
Arshavin (15.5M)
Diarra (8M)
Kinsky (4M) 

Nel resto d'europa, il Real Madrid si ferma con l'acquisto monstre di Palombo dalla Sampd (17.5M), il Chelsea compra Lucio (12M), il tottenham la coppia Kuzmanovic (11.5M) e Lucho Gonzalez (16.2M) e Thiago Silva al Betis (6M) 
Notevole anche l'acquisto di Sanchez in comproprietà da parte dell'Inter.


----------



## CS10 (1 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> INIZIO STAGIONE
> 
> Prima di tutto, la campagna abbonamenti giunge al termine
> 
> ...


Ottimo inizio!


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> INIZIO STAGIONE
> 
> Prima di tutto, la campagna abbonamenti giunge al termine
> 
> ...


Spoiler:
L’ Inter alla fine pagherà per rescindere a Sanches  

Martin Palermo al Catania non si può sentire.


----------



## Miro (1 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> INIZIO STAGIONE
> 
> Prima di tutto, la campagna abbonamenti giunge al termine
> 
> ...


Lacrimuccia nostalgica al vedere cognome, nome  se non sbaglio nei nuovi (ho giocato fino a FM2015) non sono così.

Comunque buon inizio! magari come obiettivo stagionale poniti l'idea di vincere la tanto snobbata Europa League.

Mi è venuto in mente che in questo FM avevo come pupillo Adrien Silva  mezzo pippone nella realtà e con un trascorso alla Samp, ma che mi portò a vincere il mondiale con il Portogallo


----------



## Maravich49 (1 Settembre 2022)

Oddio Oddo in prestito al Bayern l'avevo proprio rimosso.

Io venderei anche Antonini, monetizziamolo e puntiamo un altro meno cesso a pedali


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

La terza giornata ci vede ospiti al Via del mare di Lecce, in una partita assolutamente dominata ma che solo un gol oltre il tempo scaduto di Ronaldinho (sassata all'incrocio da 25 metri) ci permette di sbloccare, portando a casa una vittoria ultra meritata (da notare anche l'infortunio di Abbiati che ne avrà per un mese, dentro al suo posto Dida)







La quarta giornata è ben piu avida di soddisfazioni; ci specchiamo molto contro un Genoa schiantato nel primo tempo, Pirlo segna una meraviglia da 30 metri, ma poi sbaglia il rigore e il solito Ronaldinho mette un'altra delle sue perle da fuori area.
Nel secondo tempo manteniamo un buon livello di gioco, ma due errori individuali disastrosi di Kaladze e del subentrato Senderos (che si strappa pure, fuori 2 mesi e Maldini costretto agli straordinari dalla panchina) ci condannano ad un brutto pareggio casalingo.
Si fa male anche Shevchenko, fuori due settimane.






Alla quinta giornata siamo attesi ad una delle partite più difficili del campionato, ovvero la trasferta a Roma.
La partita inizia bene, ma dall'uscita di Pato per infortunio dopo pochi minuti (fortunatamente nulla di grave, torna subito a disposizione) i romanisti prendono coraggio e iniziano a schiacciarci.
Segnano ben 3 gol, mentre noi non sfruttiamo a dovere le nostre occasioni (Kakà si sblocca e si inventa un gol da 30 metri, ma siamo stati davvero poco precisi e avere in campo un Borriello ancora da ricondizionare per quasi 70 minuti non ci ha aiutato).
Brutta sconfitta, ma una di quelle poche che "ci stanno" in questa Serie A. Cerchiamo di mettercela alle spalle. 






Chiudiamo il filotto di partite con il ritorno dei preliminari UEFA con il Vaslui: per la trasferta in Romania optiamo per un turnover totale che dia spazio anche a chi finora non ha visto il campo.
Dentro quindi l'inedito 11 Kalac, Antonini, Maldini, Bonera, Favalli, Emerson, Ambrosini, Witsel, Seedorf, Fleck, Borriello.
La partita viene comunque dominata, anche se c'è da segnalare il tremendo calo fisico patito da Borriello intorno al 30esimo che ci obbliga a sostituirlo già a fine primo tempo con Inzaghi, che come sempre si fa trovare pronto e insacca l'ennesima rete europea.
C'è gloria anche per il solito Ronaldinho (al sesto gol in 7 partite ufficiali in rossonero) entrato verso il 70esimo, e da segnalare anche l'ingresso di Darmian per Bonera all'80': debutto ufficiale per il ragazzo della cantera milan. 






Intanto, Fleck in primavera ha già segnato 6 reti in appena 3 partite e continua a dominare dimostrando di essere fuori categoria; sarà aggregato in prima squadra spesso nonostante i 16 anni, e troverà diversi scampoli di partita in stagione.
Ecco un esempio: 






Dopo 5 giornate, la classifica vede l'inter a punteggio pieno e il Milan in corsa per il quarto posto come da accordi con la dirigenza. 
Molto bene anche udinese e fiorentina, malissimo la lazio. 






Infine, una piccola nota che avevo dimenticato nello scorso aggiornamento: Ronaldinho ha segnato con il Vaslui all'andata dopo 33 secondi, record per la storia milanista.
Anche se qualcuno giura che tra una quindicina d'anni un ragazzo portoghese lo batterà.


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La terza giornata ci vede ospiti al Via del mare di Lecce, in una partita assolutamente dominata ma che solo un gol oltre il tempo scaduto di Ronaldinho (sassata all'incrocio da 25 metri) ci permette di sbloccare, portando a casa una vittoria ultra meritata (da notare anche l'infortunio di Abbiati che ne avrà per un mese, dentro al suo posto Dida)
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3155
> 
> ...


L’ 11 ideale da chi è formato?


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> L’ 11 ideale da chi è formato?


Abbiati 
Zambrotta 
Kaladze 
Nesta (in teoria, essendo infortunato tutta la stagione è Bonera)
Jankulovski 
Pirlo 
Gattuso 
Flamini/Seedorf 
Ronaldinho 
Kakà 
Pato


----------



## elpacoderoma (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Zambrotta
> Kaladze
> Nesta (in teoria, essendo infortunato tutta la stagione è Bonera)
> ...



Credo la priorità sia rinforzare un po’ la difesa.
Almeno un paio di acquisti, magari un centrale e un terzino giovani.
Il buon Simon Kjaer? Dovrebbe avere appena 20 anni.
A sinistra sfumato Bale magari bisognerebbe abbassare un po’ il tiro, Senad Lulic dovrebbe militare ancora nel Grasshoppers in svizzera.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Credo la priorità sia rinforzare un po’ la difesa.
> Almeno un paio di acquisti, magari un centrale e un terzino giovani.
> Il buon Simon Kjaer? Dovrebbe avere appena 20 anni.
> A sinistra sfumato Bale magari bisognerebbe abbassare un po’ il tiro, Senad Lulic dovrebbe militare ancora nel Grasshoppers in svizzera.


Mi sto guardando intorno, dovevo scegliere tra un centrocampista, un trequartista, un terzino sinistro e un centrale. 
Alla fine ho optato per Witsel perchè mi copre due ruoli in uno, se mi danno più soldi magari a giugno del prossimo anno qualcosa si puo fare


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2022)

La stagione riprende con il botto: la sesta giornata ci vede contrapposti alla Juventus a San Siro, in un match che si annunciava difficile e invece portiamo a casa un risultato bugiardissimo: il gol di Flamini, come potete vedere dalle statistiche, certifica un dominio TOTALE sul match, in uno dei Milan-Juve più a senso unico che si ricordino.
Solo un Buffon STREPITOSO ci impedisce di dilagare, ma i 3 punti arrivano ugualmente: bravi bravi bravi!






Ancora sulle ali dell'entusiasmo, alla settima arriva a San Siro un Chievo già rassegnato, che viene asfaltato senza particolari problemi da un milan ispiratissimo con il solito, devastante Ronaldinho sugli scudi e i gol da centrocampo ancora di Flamini e di un ispirato Gattuso.
In 7 giornate, arrivano 5 vittorie, 1 pareggio e 1 sconfitta che ci valgono il secondo posto a pari merito con l'Udinese dietro un'Inter ancora a punteggio pieno.






Arrivano anche i sorteggi UEFA, che ci danno un gruppo abbastanza agevole in cui potremo fare turnover senza troppi grattacapi






Ci attende subito il match più difficile contro il PSG (pre arabi  ) al parco dei principi.
Ne esce una sconfitta abbastanza ingenerosa, ma non abbiamo giocato bene: forse il turnover di 6 giocatori (dentro maldini, senderos, witsel, ambrosini, seedorf e shevchenko) è stato un po troppo, ma niente drammi.






All'ottava giornata andiamo al Cibali contro il Catania, che riesce a portare a casa un pareggio che ci sta stretto grazie ad un Bizzarri in giornata d'oro: il loro gol peraltro arriva dopo l'ennesimo errore stagionale di un Bonera davvero sottotono, che ha ormai perso il posto in favore di Senderos dopo questa frittatona di cipolle.






Nel frattempo, per chiudere l'aggiornamento due piccoli dettagli:

- Il Milan è in trattativa per il rinnovo di contratto di Maldini intorno agli 800-900k annui (ora prende 1.5M)
- Il cagliari è passato di proprietà in mano ad un magnate greco (anche qui, pre crisi  ) che annuncia grandi investimenti: staremo a vedere questo novello Onassis 






Siamo in piena corsa CL ma l'inter primissima si allontana...


----------



## Ambrole (3 Settembre 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Si confermo, se giocavi da tablet è la versione mobile.
> Grazie dell'info!


Domanda da ignirantissimo, ma la versione su cellulare qualcuno l ha provata? È una cosa fattibile o fa schifo?


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La stagione riprende con il botto: la sesta giornata ci vede contrapposti alla Juventus a San Siro, in un match che si annunciava difficile e invece portiamo a casa un risultato bugiardissimo: il gol di Flamini, come potete vedere dalle statistiche, certifica un dominio TOTALE sul match, in uno dei Milan-Juve più a senso unico che si ricordino.
> Solo un Buffon STREPITOSO ci impedisce di dilagare, ma i 3 punti arrivano ugualmente: bravi bravi bravi!
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3169
> ...



Tifosi in delirio “Kaladze-Senderos battiamo anche i Colchoneros”


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Settembre 2022)

Nuovo aggiornamento!

La partita con il Napoli, come potete vedere facilmente dalle statistiche, non merita particolari commenti. Abbiamo dominato e siamo stati davvero incapaci a concretizzare, da loro Lavezzi si è inventato due gol paurosi ed è andata così, una bruttissima sconfitta che proprio non ci voleva.







Nel post partita, arriva una chiamata dal presidente Berlusconi: "Hai 44 milioni a disposizione per il prossimo mercato, usali saggiamente per dominare il campo e il giuoco!"
L'AD Galliani ci lascia totale libertà di scelta, convinto dal nuovo progetto della linea giovane: sta a noi farli fruttare a dovere, investendo prima di tutto in un DC di primo livello e un esterno sinistro che possa panchinare finalmente Jankulovski.
Qualora dovesse avanzare qualcosa e si muovessero delle pedine in ottica cessioni, saranno fatti altri acquisti.






La successiva trasferta al Dallara si annuncia insidiosa, ma la portiamo comunque a casa con un bel gol di Kakà nel secondo tempo dopo l'ennesima partita dominata senza concretizzare.
3 punti importantissimi per cancellare la delusione Napoli.
L'infortunio di Ronaldinho non è grave, ma in via cautelare starà fuori per l'infrasettimanale di coppa UEFA.






Come prevedibile, l'incontro di coppa non è un impegno particolarmente probante: nonostante l'ampio turnover, dominiamo e la portiamo a casa agevolmente con gol di Sheva e Gattuso, ma il tabellino ci fa vedere chiaramente quanto abbiamo sprecato anche stavolta.






Il nostro buon momento di forma si conferma anche in campionato, dove attendiamo la non irresistibile Reggina in casa, liquidando la pratica con un rotondo 2-0 che, ancora una volta, poteva essere ben altro senza un Campagnolo strepitoso su quasi ogni pallone indirizzato verso la porta amaranto.
I nostri assi verdeoro (tra cui Ronaldinho subentrato al 70esimo) decidono ancora una volta la pratica.






Dopo 11 giornate di campionato, questa è la classifica di serie A.





Nel complesso stiamo facendo una buona stagione, ma le prime 5 (ci mancano ancora Fiorentina e Inter da affrontare, oltre a Torino, Sampd e Udinese... non sarà affatto semplice) marciano alla grande e i cugini fanno campionato a se con ben 11 vittorie consecutive, inavvicinabili.
Dispiace per il passo falso contro il Napoli e il pareggio contro il Catania, senza questi incidenti potevamo essere tranquillamente secondi ancora in corsa con l'Inter. Peccato, ma non abbiamo molto da recriminare con una proiezione tra i 75 e gli 80 punti.
Il mercato ci aiuterà.

Per finire, la squadra ha due problemi principali
- Sembra non esistere alcun modo per impedire a Kakà, Ronaldinho e Seedorf di ostinarsi a tirare ogni pallone che gli capita a tiro dai 25-30 metri, ne con le istruzioni di squadra ne con le istuzioni individuali.
Di questo risente la manovra e soprattutto i rifornimenti per le punte: non è possibile che Pato, Sheva, Inzaghi e Borriello a questo punto della stagione abbiano segnati SOMMATO meno del solo Ronaldinho (prodigioso, va detto)
- Al netto delle difficoltà, Pato sembra non rendere minimamente pur con diverse istruzioni tattiche.
Di questo passo toccherà panchinarlo in favore di Sheva che pur con i suoi limiti sta giocando molto meglio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2022)

Nuovo aggiornamento!

La trasferta contro il derelitto Cagliari si rivela ben piu difficile del previsto, ma la spuntiamo grazie ad una perla a giro da 20 metri di Kakà nei minuti di recupero; vittoria meritata e importantissima






Ci attende invece a San Siro il complicato appuntamento con la Sampdoria, squadra decisamente tosta da affrontare in questi anni con un cassano in grande spolvero.
Riusciamo finalmente a risolvere gli annosi problemi realizzativi e ci prendiamo una vittoria netta senza esitazioni, grazie al gol iniziale del solito Ronaldinho, un Kakà ancora in gol e Ambrosini che sfrutta al meglio i minuti concessi. 






Sulle ali dell'entusiasmo per questa grande vittoria, andiamo a Roma in una trasferta apparentemente ostica contro la Lazio, che però è in profonda crisi e quasi in zona retrocessione.
Ne esce una delle nostre migliori prestazioni stagionali: un 1-4 senza appello, con un secondo tempo assolutamente dominato.
La decidono un Pirlo in grande spolvero, l'ennesimo gol di Kakà e Shevchenko che torna al gol dopo un po.
Di Pato, purtroppo, ancora nessuna traccia. 






Nella terza giornata dei gironi UEFA purtroppo, complice il solito turnover, ci inceppiamo un po' contro il racing della vecchia lenza Morientes: un pareggio giusto, assicurato dai trequartisti titolari Seedorf e Ronaldinho.
Col senno di poi sarebbe convenuto far giocare anche kakà, ma abbiamo preferito preservarlo per un campionato che ci vede saldamente in zona CL a 4 punti dalla quinta. 
I punti mancanti arriveranno.






Intanto si avvicina il mercato di Gennaio che si annuncia scoppiettante viste le nuove risorse a disposizione.
Arrivano voci insistenti dalla spagna di un interessamento del Barcelona per Kakà, che non sembra immune alle sirene blaugrana ma che al contempo non si mette di traverso come Pirlo, affascinato dal Real. 

L'inter intanto cambia proprietà: niente magnati, anzi... 






Per finire, un regalo a tutti i milanisti: Paolo Maldini sarà con noi anche il prossimo anno, a stipendio dimezzato (750k rispetto ai 1.5 che prende ora): un lusso, sempre.


----------



## elpacoderoma (5 Settembre 2022)

Finalmente Silvio caccia la grana.
Se arrivasse l’ offerta giusta uno tra Pirlo e Kakà potrebbe partire, così da poter dare un po’ più di spazio a Witsel nel finale di stagione.
O magari si torna al modulo con due punte se Sheva e Pato riescono a convivere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Finalmente Silvio caccia la grana.
> Se arrivasse l’ offerta giusta uno tra Pirlo e Kakà potrebbe partire, così da poter dare un po’ più di spazio a Witsel nel finale di stagione.
> O magari si torna al modulo con due punte se Sheva e Pato riescono a convivere.


Diciamo che preferirei partisse Seedorf se proprio devo fare un sacrificio, o eventualmente Kaladze. 
Spero anche di riuscire a cedere i vari Inzaghi, Jankulovski, Emerson, Dida, Favalli e Kalac perchè mi occupano qualcosa come 20 milioni di stipendi


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Settembre 2022)

Nuovo aggiornamento pre pausa invernale e calciomercato!

Milan torino, dopo la delusione del pareggio con il racing, vede la squadra nuovamente al completo pronta a lavare l'onta.
La portiamo a casa in scioltezza, un 2-0 che non ha molto da dire se non riaccogliere al gol Pato dopo 15 ore consecutive in campo senza segnare (!!!) e ringraziare il solito Ronaldinho 






A seguire arriva l'impegno degli ottavi di coppa italia contro la solita derelitta Lazio, che nonostante l'ampio turnover pre derby viene archiviata anche a sto giro con un bel 2-0 senza appello, con uno Jankulovski in grande spolvero (e pare cercato dal Genoa! speriamo di cederlo a gennaio) 






Ed eccoci qui, al momento tanto atteso: sfidiamo un'inter che in 15 partite ha messo a segno 14 vittorie e appena 1 pareggio.
Sono la squadra dell'apice nerazzurro, forse la piu forte d'europa, allenati magistralmente da un Josè Mourinho che trasforma in oro tutto cio che tocca.
Eppure, stavolta non passano pur imponendosi nettamente in campo: dopo il gol di Muntari (  ) un bel gol di testa di Flamini, eroe inatteso, ci consegna un pareggio che è oro colato! Un derby dai marcatori improbabili.
Sono piu forti per ora, poco da dire!






Archiviato il grande impegno, ci riposiamo nell'ultimo incontro dei gironi UEFA: ci serve una vittoria, meglio se rotonda, e la Dinamo Bucarest è un ottimo sparring partner per un roboante 9-0 che vede in campo addirittura 4 doppiette contemporanee, ovvero quelle di Shevchenko, Ronaldinho, Seedorf e di un finalmente ispirato Witsel che segna i primi gol in rossonero facendo intravedere quello straordinario talento che lo aveva reso uno dei piu pagati del calciomercato estivo di serie A.
Bene anche Senderos, pure lui al primo gol in rossonero. 






Ecco il girone finale, con annesso sorteggio "vintage" ai sedicesimi!










Prima della pausa ci manca l'incontro con la Fiorentina: la volotà era quella di chiudere con il sorriso, ma purtroppo le fatiche di 3 settimane consecutive di infrasettimanale ci consegnano il conto tutte insieme e chiudiamo con un impietoso 1-3 casalingo, che seppur immeritato ci farà riflettere. 






Ora, meritato riposo con una classifica che, seppur lontani dalla vetta irragiungibile, ci vede pienamente in corsa per quel posto CL che abbiamo miseramente mancato lo scorso anno! 






Adesso... spazio al mercato!
Chi arriverà? I nomi sul taccuino dei nostri scout sono moltissimi, e si mormora che sarà una finestra di mercato decisamente attiva per l'AC Milan... 

Intanto, ecco il primo acquisto chiuso prima del mercato: dal Cittadella, che lo aveva prelevato appena a Luglio dalla Cisco Roma, arriva il talento italo brasiliano Mascio, che sarà aggregato alla primavera e chiuderà all'occorrenza il reparto in caso di partenza anticipata di Emerson. 
Una curiosità sul giocatore: ...non esiste! Fu inserito come scherzo in FM2009, è parecchio forte e cresce moltissimo, un must in ogni carriera  






E i tifosi, cosa si aspettano dal mercato? Quali sono i sogni?


----------



## Miro (5 Settembre 2022)

Mascio  altro nome che fa scendere la lacrimuccia.
Per il futuro a breve termine, considerato che Nesta (quando torna) e Kaladze avranno la loro età, ti conviene investire su un centrale. Nella versione 2009 non ricordo grandi promesse in difesa tolto Sakho che costerà già un macello. Nella versione 2008 c'era Micah Richards che spaccava i kooli di tutti gli attaccanti.


----------



## alexxx19 (5 Settembre 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Grandissima idea di Trump...curioso di vedere questa serie  io ho giocato fino al 13-14...poi ho mollato ..hanno parlato molto bene della versione fm22 cos'ha di bello? Vale la pena acquistarla?


Se hai amazon prime lo stanno regalando in questi giorni fm22


----------



## kYMERA (5 Settembre 2022)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> Se hai amazon prime lo stanno regalando in questi giorni fm22


In che senso lo regalano? come si fa a prenderlo?


----------



## Mauricio (5 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> In che senso lo regalano? come si fa a prenderlo?


Immagino si riferisca a prime gaming. Ma una volta che non hai più il prime si può continuare a giocare? In ogni caso a giorni dovrebbero annunciare fm23, se rispettano le normali tempistiche.


----------



## alexxx19 (6 Settembre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> In che senso lo regalano? come si fa a prenderlo?



si esatto mi riferisco al prime gaming, se sei abbonato al prime hai automaticamente anche prime gaming

in questo caso devi scaricare il client di gioco EPIC ed associarlo all' account amazon e quindi poi il gioco resta tuo


----------



## alexxx19 (6 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Immagino si riferisca a prime gaming. Ma una volta che non hai più il prime si può continuare a giocare? In ogni caso a giorni dovrebbero annunciare fm23, se rispettano le normali tempistiche.



allora dipende, se sono giochi da riscattare nell' account/client prime gaming, li avrai disponibile finchè sarai abbonato, ma in altri casi se il gioco va riscattato negli altri client (steam, epic, origin...) poi rimane tuo anche se non sarai più abbonato ad amazon prime


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Settembre 2022)

Aggiornamento calciomercato invernale 2009!

Il milan chiude una sessione di mercato davvero scoppiettante: ben 50 i milioni investiti per acquistare la bellezza di QUINDICI giocatori!
Ma andiamo un po nel dettaglio...







Partiamo dalle cessioni: riusciamo a raggranellare addirittura 6 milioni complessivi dalle cessioni di Emerson e Jankulovski, di cui però 3 (1.1 Janku, 1.9 Emerson) spariscono in buonuscite per convincere i giocatori ad accettare i contratti a ribasso di Genoa e Lazio. Operazione comunque a saldo positivo di 3 milioni per due esuberi, molto bene.
Si è tentato in tutti i modi di piazzare anche Dida e Kalac, che però non hanno attratto offerte di alcun tipo, così come Inzaghi che essendo in scadenza ha deciso di partire a zero quest'estate sperando nel frattempo di raggranellare qualche manciata di minuti, magari in europa per migliorare i propri record.
Favalli invece finisce in prestito semestrale alla Triestina in B, dove concluderà gli ultimi 6 mesi di contratto con noi.
Salutiamo anche diversi giovani della primavera tra i più promettenti, che andaranno in prestito nelle serie cadette (Vinciguerra, Meregalli, Albertazzi) e il talento Le Tallec preso a Luglio che si è unito al Padova, insieme all'ex compagno di primavera Albertazzi.
Il piano esuberi è stato gestito abbastanza bene.

Capitolo acquisti, c'è da parlare parecchio!
Partiamo dai più costosi e aggregati alla prima squadra, per poi scendere progressivamente:

- Gareth Bale, 19 anni, Terzino Sinistro, 22 MLN
E devo pure presentarvelo? Sostituisce Jankulovski e sarà il nostro titolare inamovibile sulla sinistra, garantendoci possibilità di enorme miglioramento che lo renderanno negli anni un'arma devastante.
Nelle prime partite ha gia messo 2 assist, occhio...

- Jack Rodwell, 17 anni, Difensore Centrale/Centrocampista Centrale, 10 MLN
Arriva dall'Everton il giovanissimo sostituto in contemporanea di Emerson e quinto difensore centrale all'occorrenza.
In questi primi mesi prenderà le misure con il calcio italiano e cercherà di ambientarsi e prendersi qualche minuto dietro a Witsel e Ambrosini, quando non sarà convocato lo aggregheremo alla primavera.
Ha enormi prospettive di crescita, il prezzo è notevole ma l'impressione è che sul lungo periodo li valga tutti.

- Davide Santon, 18 anni, Terzino Destro, 5 MLN
Enorme sgarbo all'Inter, dal cui settore giovanile prendiamo il promettente Santon, 18 anni appena compiuti: il costo è ragguardevole, ma il ragazzo promette scintille ed è già meglio di Favalli, che va a sostituire (spostando così Antonini a riserva di Bale sulla sinistra): sul lungo periodo il dopo Zambrotta è lui.

- Vincenzo Fiorillo, 19 anni, Portiere, 4.5 MLN
Dalla Sampdoria arriva il nostro nuovo quarto portiere, il giovanissimo Fiorillo. Per ora è aggregato in primavera, visto che sono rimasti sia Kalac sia Dida, ma dall'anno prossimo dovrebbe già trovare più spazio, forse non subito da secondo, ma il futuro è suo. Da non escludere un prestito.

Visti i nomi più o meno da prima squadra, andiamo a vedere gli altri aggregati in primavera/spediti in prestito in serie B o C.

- Tamas Kadar, 18 anni, Terzino Sinistro, 4.7 MLN
Dal Newcastle arriva questo giovane e promettente terzino sinistro ungherese, già spedito in prestito in B al Cittadella.
Sembra avere un grande avvenire, monitoreremo la sua crescita.

- Kyriakos Papadopoulos, 16 anni, Difensore Centrale, 2,3 MLN
Dall'Olympiakos, ecco una vera gemma giovanissima: il 16enne difensore centrale promette meraviglie nei prossimi anni, e per ora giocherà tranquillo in primavera. Non è da escludere magari un suo debutto in partite irrilevanti o già decise più avanti, per una gestione simile a quella del coetaneo John Fleck (già 4 presenze in prima squadra) preso a luglio.
Il futuro è suo.

- Mattia Pomini, 16 anni, Difensore Centrale, 2,2 MLN
Il corrispettivo di Papadopoulos italiano è Pomini, giovanissimo difensore centrale strappato alla primavera del Palermo e che contiamo di sviluppare e un domani inserire per completare il reparto difensivo.
Non sarà un fenomeno, è meno talentuoso del greco, ma è un azzardo da provare: di giovani italiani promettenti purtroppo se ne vedono pochissimi.
Intanto, va in prestito al Prato in C.

- Robert Lewandowski, 20 anni, Punta, 1 MLN
Arriva per 1 milione il giovanissimo cannoniere del Lech Poznan (14 gol in 19 presenze): non c'è spazio per lui al momento e nessuno lo ha voluto in prestito, ma nelle prime 4 presenze in primavera ha già segnato ben 8 gol.
Gli daremo questi mesi per migliorare e adattarsi all'italia, il prossimo anno sarà in prestito.
Non è molto conosciuto, ma gli scout giurano di aver visto qualcosa di speciale in lui.

- Thiago Alcantara, 17 anni, Centrocampista Centrale, 600.000
Dal settore giovanile del Barcelona strappiamo uno dei migliori talenti europei per un prezzo davvero ridicolo, approfittando del fatto che non aveva ancora firmato un contratto da pro.
Rimpolperà i ranghi della primavera e si prenderà questi mesi per adattarsi al nostro paese, pronto a partire per un prestito in B il prossimo anno.

- Lewis Holtby, 18 anni, Trequartista Centrale, 600.000
Dall'Aachen, squadra di serie B tedesca in cui aveva già imposto il suo talento nonostante la giovane età, arriva il promettente tedesco Holtby che appena arrivato è già finito in prestito al Monza, dove sarà titolare.
Molto curiosi di intravedere il suo talento.

- Christian Jidayi, 21 anni, Jolly, 390.000
Riscattando la comproprietà da Mantova e Brescia, portiamo a casa questo ragazzo italiano fortemente voluto dal mister. Non si tratta certo di un fenomeno, ma ha già una buona esperienza in B e può ricoprire qualcosa come 8 ruoli alla perfezione (terzino ambifascia, difensore centrale, libero, mediano, centrocampista centrale, esterno di centrocampo ambifascia). Cercheremo di svilupparlo per farne in futuro il nostro 25esimo uomo tuttofare.
Intanto è gia tornato in prestito a Brescia.

- Georginio Wijnaldum, 18 anni, Centrocampista Centrale, 275.000
Per meno di 300k euro ci portiamo a casa uno dei migliori talenti olandesi dal Feyenoord. Abbiamo grandi aspettative per lui, inizierà a darsi da fare in B alla Triestina dove speriamo Favalli possa aiutarlo a inserirsi in Italia. Il talento non manca.

- Mascio, 17 anni, Centrocampista/Trequartista Centrale, 150.000
Altro giovanissimo italiano proveniente dalle serie minori, ce lo siamo assicurati per pochi spicci e monitoreremo il suo talento. Intanto, si unisce alla primavera più spettacolare del mondo, che inizia ad attratte migliaia di appassionati e domina ogni partita!

- Rodney Sneijder, 17 anni, Centrocampista Centrale, 100.000
Dall'Ajax arriva il fratellino del più celebre Wesley, tipico centrocampista olandese di corsa e classe.
Seguiremo con interesse il suo percorso di sviluppo in B all'Albinoleffe, dove starà in panchina e cercherà di imparare il calcio ruvido di provincia.

- David De Gea, 18 anni, Portiere, 65.000 euro
Per chiudere il mercato, arriva dal settore giovanile dell'Atletico Madrid un giovanissimo portiere che gli addetti ai lavori giurano poter essere addirittura più forte di Fiorillo in prospettiva.
Era in scadenza di contratto e ne abbiamo approfittato per opzionarlo ad un prezzo da serie C.
Si giocherà con Fiorillo la porta della primavera, ma il talento pare cristallino.

Beh che dire, è arrivata una vera infornata di giovani promettenti, abbiamo blindato le fasce con Bale e Santon, il centrocampo è concluso con Rodwell e Fiorillo e De Gea ci garantiscono un futuro luminoso in porta, mentre Papadopoulos e Pomini sistemano il problema del quinto/sesto centrale e ci permettono di avere grandi talenti da crescere dietro!
Bene anche gli acquisti giovani per centrocampo e trequarti, in attacco è arrivato il solo Lewa ma non dobbiamo dimenticare che torneranno alla base anche Le Tallec, Aubameyang e soprattutto Paloschi.
Una volta ceduti gli ultimi esuberi (Inzaghi, Dida, Kalac, forse Bonera) e chi costa troppo/è troppo vecchio (Seedorf, Shevchenko, forse anche Senderos), per sistemare la squadra basterà prendere un grande difensore centrale che giochi a fianco del rientrante Nesta (vero e proprio nuovo acquisto!), un secondo portiere affidabile che possa permettere la promozione stabile di Fiorillo/De Gea a terzo (l'altro andrà in prestito) e per il resto la rosa sarà abbastanza completa e si interverrà solo in caso di partenze eccellenti (vedi Seedorf o lo scontento Pirlo) con acquisti già pronti (interessano nel caso i due portoghesi Veloso e Moutinho o lo spagnolo Camacho)

Che ne dite di questo mercato?
Il futuro è roseo?


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Settembre 2022)

I risultati, intanto, arrivano!

Alla ripresa del campionato, archiviamo la difficoltosa pratica Udinese con i gol della strana coppia Flamini Borriello, eliminando furbescamente Di Natale a metà primo tempo e spuntando di fatto la manovra offensiva dei friulani. 






Chiudiamo il girone di ritorno con una roboante vittoria sul Siena, schiantato senza appello con doppietta di Kakà e gol di Sheva. Pato intanto è tornato dall'under 20 brasiliana con una spalla rotta e ne avrà per 3 settimane circa.
Chiudiamo così il girone di andata a 42 punti: 13 vittorie, 3 pareggi e 3 sconfitte, pari alla Juventus.
Meglio di noi fanno solo Roma a 44 e Inter, addirittura a 53 punti (17 vittorie e 2 pareggi).
Teniamo la Fiorentina quinta a 42, ma l'ansia del sorpasso si avverte ogni domenica.






Archiviato per un attimo il campionato, tempo di pensare alla Coppa Italia: ci attende ai quarti il Napoli che tanto ci aveva messo in difficoltà, e ne esce una partita splendida.
Andiamo in vantaggio con Seedorf e Kakà, ma Zalayeta (che prima di oggi non aveva mai segnato in stagione) ci riprende con una doppietta di testa in appena 3 minuti.
Arrivano i supplementari dopo un palo di Borriello nel finale, e la decide un Seedorf scatenato che segna tre gol in totale e si porta a casa il pallone, mentre Kakà centra la doppietta grazie ad un rigore.
A nulla serve il gol finale di Denis; è 5-3, in semifinale ci aspetta la temibile inter, macchina da guerra perfetta.





Inizia il girone di ritorno, e lo fa con il botto! Viene a trovarci a San Siro l'infido palermo che viene schiantato con un 7-1 spettacolare.
Ronaldinho e Kakà segnano due doppietta, e si uniscono alla festa anche Sheva, il subentrato Borriello e il solito Flamini.
Peccato per l'assenza di Pato, che in una giornata così si sarebbe probabilmente esaltato.
Per gli ospiti, gol della bandiera di Succi.







La fame del milan non si ferma nemmeno nella storicamente complicata trasferta di Bergamo: arriva un'altra vittoria, stavolta finalmente con un clean sheet: 0-2, ci pensano Pirlo e Seedorf.
Peccato solo per l'infortunio di Ronaldinho che ne avrà per 3-4 settimane, ma questo Willy Wonka in formissima non lo farà rimpiangere. 







21 giornate, 48 punti.
Media da scudetto, eppure siamo terzi ancora a due punti dalla Roma e ad 11 dall'Inter che non sbaglia un colpo...
Tra i nuovi acquisti, da segnalare il buon impatto di Bale (2 assist e un MVP) e un buon Santon che trova un assist nelle due partite da subentrato che gioca.
Prestazioni di sostanza anche da parte di Rodwell.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (7 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> I risultati, intanto, arrivano!
> 
> Alla ripresa del campionato, archiviamo la difficoltosa pratica Udinese con i gol della strana coppia Flamini Borriello, eliminando furbescamente Di Natale a metà primo tempo e spuntando di fatto la manovra offensiva dei friulani.
> 
> ...


Siamo in ansia per il derby di ritorno....vediamo se con 13 anni di anticipo allo stadio ci sarà lo slogan "SI E' GIRATO BORRIELLO" ahahahahaha


----------



## Raryof (7 Settembre 2022)

C'è un certo classe 92 del Pescara che non è niente male, ma è giovanissimo.


----------



## CS10 (7 Settembre 2022)

Grande sessione invernale!


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Settembre 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> C'è un certo classe 92 del Pescara che non è niente male, ma è giovanissimo.


Purtroppo non c'è, l'ho cercato subito...


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Settembre 2022)

Aggiornamento! 

A fine calciomercato, siamo attesi all'incontro casalingo semplice contro il Lecce, che nonostante un dominio totale come sempre ci porta ad una vittoria risicata, timbrata da Borriello.
Anche oggi si incontra un portiere, Benussi, davvero in grande forma. Peccato perchè potevamo farne 3/4 in scioltezza. Nessuna grave conseguenza per l infortunio di Pirlo, per fortuna. 






La partita successiva, l'insidiosa trasferta a Genova, ci vede invece faticare molto più del previsto.
Riusciamo a portare a casa 3 punti d'oro dopo un secondo tempo giocato malissimo, per fortuna il gol rapido di Kakà ci permette di centrare un'altra vittoria importantissima. 






Approfittiamo della pausa del campionato per le nazionali, organizzando una amichevole con il Lech Poznan (parte dell'affare Lewa) in cui vedremo finalmente in campo molti dei giovani acquistati a gennaio (più Maldini, Santon e Rodwell della prima squadra).
La vittoria è netta, 2-0, timbrato da una doppietta dell'uomo più atteso, Robert Lewandowski, che sembra performare molto meglio di quanto dicano le sue statistiche (in primavera ha una media di 2 gol a partita).
Tra gli altri hanno giocato anche Merkel, Fleck, Strasser, Thiago, Darmian, Papadopoulos, Fiorillo e diversi altri giovanissimi.






Riprende il campionato, troviamo davanti a noi la Roma seconda in classifica, con l'opportunità di realizzare il sorpasso.
Purtroppo non è così, e il match equilibrato si chiude con un giusto pareggio propiziato dal gol di Pato (bello il pari di Aquilani al volo da fuori area sugli sviluppi di un corner)






Archiviate le fatiche del campionato, è il momento dei sedicesimi di coppa uefa! Le urne non sono state gentili, affidandoci un cliente scomodissimo come il Marsiglia.
Eppure, sfruttiamo al massimo la partenza casalinga per imporci con un bel 3-1 con un Pato in grande spolvero e il solito Seedorf, che purtroppo si infortuna (ma anche qui nulla di grave, pochi giorni fuori) 






Il ritorno è appena una settimana dopo al Velodrome, e come previsto è difficilissimo uscirne indenni.
Partita di sofferenza totale, perdiamo 1-0 ma la portiamo comunque a casa: ci aspettano gli ottavi, e finalmente stanno rientrando diversi infortunati. 






Siamo ormai quasi a marzo, ma ancora pienamente in corsa per UEFA, coppa italia e posto CL!
La stagione procede bene, in attesa di capire cosa ne sarà del nostro futuro mercato e chi potrebbe lasciarci...


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> INIZIO STAGIONE
> 
> Prima di tutto, la campagna abbonamenti giunge al termine
> 
> ...


Posso solo immaginare la presentazione di Angelo Palombo al Bernabeu 

Anche il Catania che prende il Loco Martin Palermo. Fosse successo davvero, penso sarebbe esplosa la città dall'entusiasmo.


----------



## Mauricio (9 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Posso solo immaginare la presentazione di Angelo Palombo al Bernabeu
> 
> Anche il Catania che prende il Loco Martin Palermo. Fosse successo davvero, penso sarebbe esplosa la città dall'entusiasmo.


Ricordo un D’Agostino dell’Udinese ad un passo dal Real ma poi non se ne fece niente, che tempi!


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento!
> 
> A fine calciomercato, siamo attesi all'incontro casalingo semplice contro il Lecce, che nonostante un dominio totale come sempre ci porta ad una vittoria risicata, timbrata da Borriello.
> Anche oggi si incontra un portiere, Benussi, davvero in grande forma. Peccato perchè potevamo farne 3/4 in scioltezza. Nessuna grave conseguenza per l infortunio di Pirlo, per fortuna.
> ...


Per curiosità qual è la formazione titolare?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità qual è la formazione titolare?


4-3-2-1 

Al momento la formazione tipo è 

Abbiati 

Zambrotta
Bale 
Kaladze
Senderos (Nesta è lungodegente) 

Pirlo
Gattuso
Flamini 

Kakà
Ronaldinho 

Pato


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

Aggiornamento!

Torna il campionato, siamo attesi ad una trasferta agevole contro il Chievo, e le aspettative vengono mantenute fino ad un certo punto.
Arriva la vittoria, ma molto meno in scioltezza di quanto ci aspettassimo, con gol di Kaladze (primo gol di testa da calcio d angolo della stagione, il problema è antico...) e doppietta di uno scatenato shevchenko.
Notevole uno dei gol degli ospiti, staffilata di Italiano da 35 metri.
La squadra sembra iniziare a patire un po di stanchezza nonostante un buon turnover.







Turnover che ci conduce all'andata dell'importantissimo derby-semifinale contro l'inter schiacciasassi (con un Inler in piu arrivato a gennaio): il derby vede le squadre aggiudicarsi un tempo per parte, e arriva un altro pareggio nonostante anche in questo caso i cugini avrebbero meritato forse qualcosa di piu.
Un kakà monumentale ci permette di arrivare al ritorno con un pareggio da 2 gol in trasferta, quindi basterà pareggiare 0-0 o 1-1 in casa per passare il turno (mi ricorda qualcosa...) 






Torna il campionato e ospitiamo il Catania, che era riuscito a fermarci all'andata al Massimino.
Il ritorno però è agevolmente nostro, con un doppio Seedorf che si vendica così dei punzecchiamenti di una stampa che lo aveva ritenuto fuori forma.
La tattica di sfasciare gli uomini chiave degli altri continua a funzionare  






Torniamo in francia anche per gli ottavi UEFA, contro il Nancy.
Si mette tutto subito in discesa perchè uno degli avversari decide di rifilare una gomitata in faccia a Seedorf dopo pochi minuti, ma non dilaghiamo come lecito pensare, anzi.
Alla fine è un 0-2 che vale oro perchè abbiamo subito molto di più del consentito contro un avversario in inferiorità numerica; torna al gol Ronaldinho e c'è gloria anche per Flamini, che ha un certo feeling con la rete.






Torna il campionato, contro una delle squadre che forse ha dimostrato di segnarci con piu facilità; il Napoli ci attende al San Paolo, e come di consueto va in onda una partita difficile e tiratissima.
Scappiamo subito via a metà primo tempo con la samba brasiliana di Ronaldinho e Pato, loro accorciano con Vitale ma a metà secondo tempo Blasi segna un goffo autogol che sembra consegnarci la tranquillità.
Ultimi minuti tesi dopo che proprio Blasi si riscatta e segna il 3-2, ma alla fine Napoli cade sotto i colpi di un milan che sembra davvero vincere quasi sempre. 
Come potete vedere dalle statistiche, a sto giro l'abbiamo davvero sfangata alla grande: avrebbero meritato molto di piu gli avversari, ma le grandi squadre vincono anche cosi e noi lo siamo. 






Chiudiamo anche la pratica ottavi UEFA con un ritorno agevole tra le mura amiche contro il Nancy.
Gloria per Borriello e anche per un Inzaghi che in 20 minuti dopo moltissime esclusioni (ha giocato un totale di circa 250 minuti in stagione) riesce a timbrare comunque il cartellino e aggiornare i suoi record europei di marcature.






I sorteggi per i quarti di finale ci abbinano alla durissima sfida contro il City miliardario, forse l'avversario piu ostico tra quelli rimasti in corsa.
In caso di vittoria, affronteremo una tra Udinese e Stoccarda in una eventuale semifinale molto piu morbida. 






In CL, invece, i quarti di finale vedono qualificate ben 4 italiane su quattro che però finiscono purtroppo l'una contro l'altra. Inter e United/Chelsea sembrano le favorite per la vittoria finale.






Ecco infine la classifica di campionato, in attesa del recupero della partita contro la Juve tra una settiman che ci permetterebbe in caso di vittoria di mettere praticamente in sicurezza il posto CL. 
Ci porteremmo anche a 2 punti dalla Roma seconda e ben 8 dall'inter capolista (ma per la prima volta sconfitta contro l'Udinese, dopo le scorie di coppa italia)


----------



## elpacoderoma (10 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento calciomercato invernale 2009!
> 
> Il milan chiude una sessione di mercato davvero scoppiettante: ben 50 i milioni investiti per acquistare la bellezza di QUINDICI giocatori!
> Ma andiamo un po nel dettaglio...
> ...


Stupenda sessione di calciomercato, mi sembra però di capire che come centrali rimarremo con Kaladze/Senderos ancora a lungo se Nesta non si affretta.

Chissà se Kjaer, Smalling, De Vrije, Rudiger o Koulibaly sono ancora acquistabili con due spicci.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Stupenda sessione di calciomercato, mi sembra però di capire che come centrali rimarremo con Kaladze/Senderos ancora a lungo se Nesta non si affretta.
> 
> Chissà se Kjaer, Smalling, De Vrije, Rudiger o Koulibaly sono ancora acquistabili con due spicci.


Smalling e De Vrij sono due seghe clamorose  
Koulibaly non c'è nel database, Kjaer è buono ma non ottimo, Rudiger devo guardare


----------



## Miro (10 Settembre 2022)

Per i gol su calcio d'angolo, io settavo Ambrosini su "spizzica sul primo palo" dando ordine di calciarli sul primo. Mi faceva tipo 20 gol a stagione


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Settembre 2022)

Nuovo aggiornamento!

Torna il campionato, e dominiamo l'impegno contro il Bologna facendoli completamente sparire dal campo.
Un 2-0 firmato Seedorf e Pato (finalmente sbloccato) che davvero non ci rende giustizia 






Arriva finalmente anche il recupero della giornata in arretrato, al Delle Alpi.
La Juventus gioca bene, ma viene condannata al pareggio da una papera clamorosa di Buffon: sempre un piacere 
Ci è andata bene...






Un po di turnover pre City ci espone purtroppo, complice la sfortuna, ad un brutto pareggio contro la Sampdoria.
Peccato che la doppietta di un Pato in formissima non sia sufficiente per spuntare i 3 punti.
La squadra appare stanca... 






Non a caso, puntualmente i nodi vengono al pettine e perdiamo in casa del city, visto anche un rigore sbagliato da Pirlo (kakà invece segna il suo): Robinho è davvero incontenibile, uno degli attaccanti piu forti insieme a Ibra che abbiamo affrontato finora.
Nulla è comunque compromesso.






Altro turnover per l'incontro con la Lazio, altro pareggio (nonostante gli avversari siano in 10 per lunghi tratti)
Ci salva addirittura il subentrato Santon con un bel gol rapace su lancio di Bale, ma qualcosa si è palesemente inceppato dopo tanti successi. 






La partita che doveva essere quella del riscatto e del passaggio alle semifinali contro il City si trasforma in dramma: partiamo molto bene, ma Pato ad un certo punto rifila un calcio a Srna senza motivo e viene espulso.
La squadra cede di schianto, perdiamo ancora e siamo fuori dalla coppa UEFA.
Che amarezza! 






Torniamo mestamente ad occuparci del campionato, ma ormai la squadra sembra aver staccato la spina.
Vinciamo contro il derelitto Cagliari ultimo in classifica, ma con fatica e ancora approfittando dell'espulsione avversaria.
Grazie a Flamini e Seedorf, portano in dote 3 punti fondamentali per restare attaccati al terzo posto ed evitare eventuali beffe 






La squadra va sicuramente recuperata prima del mercato estivo, dove faremo molti cambiamenti.
Fortunatamente mancano solo 6 partite di campionato, il ritorno delle semifinali di coppa italia con l'inter (e la eventuale finale).
Davanti a noi in campionato le sfide con Torino, Reggina, Inter, Fiorentina, Udinese, Siena.
L'obiettivo minimo sono gli 11-13 punti, che ci porterebbero a 84-86 punti finali.
Appare davvero difficile non bastino per la CL, ma in un campionato così serrato nulla è deciso.


----------



## CS10 (14 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento!
> 
> Torna il campionato, e dominiamo l'impegno contro il Bologna facendoli completamente sparire dal campo.
> Un 2-0 firmato Seedorf e Pato (finalmente sbloccato) che davvero non ci rende giustizia
> ...


Quindi come siamo messi in classifica?


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Settembre 2022)

Penultimo aggiornamento della stagione! 

Siamo attesi all'importantissimo ritorno delle semifinali di coppa italia contro l'Inter, dopo il pareggio per 2-2 in trasferta.
Come previsto la partita è tesissima e sfruttiamo al meglio l'assenza del top player Ibrahimovic, l'inter non è tranquilla visto che i gol in trasferta la mettono in una situazione difficile e alla fine non solo passiamo il turno ma vinciamo pure grazie ad una grande punizione pennellata da ronaldinho!
Siamo in finale contro la Roma!






Prosegue intanto il campionato: ospiti del torino, riusciamo a portare a casa una vittoria importante e mai davvero in discussione grazie a Kakà e un Borriello che pur avendo trovato poco spazio quest'anno è riuscito a segnare spesso e volentieri: sarà il nostro vice pato il prossimo anno quindi ottime notizie.






Come prevedibile, l'incontro con la Reggina penultima e quasi retrocessa al Granillo è una formalità: dominiamo e vinciamo con gol di Ronaldinho e ancora una volta di Borriello, in grande forma. 







La giornata numero 35 ci ripropone un derby: approcciamo nuovamente la partita con grande abilità meritando la vittoria, ma siamo troppo leziosi e alla fine veniamo addirittura puniti ingiustamente dal gol di Stankovic di testa da calcio d'angolo un minuto pieno dopo la fine del recupero: vergogna! 






Mancano appena 3 giornate di campionato (nell'ordine contro Fiorentina, Udinese e Siena) e soprattutto siamo alla vigilia dell'importantissima finale di coppa italia che potrebbe regalarci un titolo gradito dopo un anno in cui ci è mancato il centesimo per fare l'euro. 
Ecco la classifica: 






Come vedete, il posto CL sarebbe garantito se battessimo la Fiorentina alla terzultima mentre per la sicurezza del terzo posto che evita i preliminare potrebbe toccare aspettare. 
Notevole anche la Roma temporaneamente prima in attesa di recuperare una partita: li avessimo battuti, avremmo potuto metterli molto in difficoltà nella rincorsa scudetto. 

Da segnalare infine le due finali europee che si giocheranno tra poco: 

Coppa UEFA 
City-Everton (tutta inglese!) 

Champions League 
Arsenal-INTER (mannaggia...)

Pronti allo sprint finale? 

PS: Dopo mesi, mesi e mesi, Nesta è a 3-7 giorni dal rientro a pieno regime,
In caso di emergenza è già arruolabile, ma voglio evitare rischi... debutterà per la penultima di campionato, magari a partita in corso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2022)

La roma che vince lo scudetto no dai... 

Ma che razza di campionato ha fatto il Cagliari?! Giocavano con la primavera?!


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La roma che vince lo scudetto no dai...
> 
> Ma che razza di campionato ha fatto il Cagliari?! Giocavano con la primavera?!


C'è stato un cambio di proprietà a settembre ed è arrivato questo magnate greco che ha mandato via Allegri e ha chiamato Macini (!!!)
Da quel momento in poi le hanno perse quasi tutte, e si che hanno anche una rosa discreta...


----------



## Trumpusconi (15 Settembre 2022)

Ultimo aggiornamento della stagione!

La finale di coppa italia, poco da girarci intorno, è davvero deludente.
La Roma si dimostra ancora una volta più forte e riesce a vincere, dominando sui calci d'angolo e mettendoci in seria difficoltà con tecnica e garra.
Peccato, ma abbiamo comunque ben figurato eliminando l'inter finalista di Champions: esperienza positiva.







Alla terzultima di campionato, arriviamo stanchi alla sfida contro una Fiorentina lanciatissima a caccia di un posto CL.
Perdiamo giocando una partitaccia che dimostra ancora una volta che la squadra ha purtroppo finito la benzina.
Ora le ultime due sono importantissime, non possiamo sbagliare per confermare il terzo posto e la CL diretta.
Interessante il fatto che al 75esimo circa torna a giocare Nesta, circa un anno dopo l'ultima volta.
Lo aspetta una stagione da titolarissimo.











Alla 37 esima, l'ultimo impegno casalingo della stagione non è facilissimo, ci mette davanti un'Udinese in corsa per il posto UEFA.
La portiamo a casa con una vittoria fondamentale, marchiata Flamini e Ronaldinho.






Nel frattempo, la Coppa UEFA va al city spendaccione, che supera l'Everton in finale per 1-0 con gol al 93esimo del solito Robinho.
Ma forse vi interessa di più sapere come è finita la Champions con i cugini attesi dall'Arsenal...






E dopo la Coppa Italia, svanisce anche il sogno CL 
Con un campionato dominato proprio fino alla penultima, dove la Roma riesce a scavalcare i cugini e andare a pari col vantaggio degli scontri diretti, con l'Inter bloccata in trasferta dall'Atalanta di Cristiano Doni che la spunta 1-0.
Per vincere, devono sperare che all'ultima giornata la roma perda contro il Napoli e loro vincano il facile impegno con il Genoa.

Si chiude anche il campionato primavera! Dominiamo alla grande con una squadra stellare, in cui Lewandoski arriva secondo in classifica cannonieri con 18 gol in 16 partite (il primo, Arena della Juve, ne ha fatti 24 in 35 disputate).
Notevole anche Fleck che in 31 partite mette a segno 12 gol e ben 23 assist!






All'ultima partita, con la CL ormai in cassaforte ma il terzo posto non ancora certo, ci permettiamo dunque un po di turnover ma non troppo: spazio dal primo minuto a Fiorillo (all'esordio da pro), Maldini, Santon, Witsel e Borriello.
A partita in corso subentrano anche Rodwell, Fleck e Inzaghi, all'ultima con la maglia rossonera dopo che le trattative per il contratto si sono arenate.
La vinciamo contro il Siena con il doppio Kakà, entrambe le volte su assist di un Boriello strepitoso.
La CL è garantita, il terzo posto pure: missione compiuta, senza preliminari.







Spazio ora ad un po di statistiche sulla stagione appena trascorsa: classifica finale, classifica marcatori e riepilogo dei nostri giocatori.






Assurdo il culo interista... sono riusciti a vincerla all'ultima con quel perdente di Spalletti e la sua roma che se l'è fatta addosso col Napoli... che nervoso!!! Ad un passo dagli zeru tituli!











Ecco la squadra dell'anno!






E ora, spazio al calciomercato, a cui dedicheremo un post più dettagliato al prossimo aggiornamento.
Ma prima che inizi tutto, arriva una notizia assolutamente inattesa.
Scegliendo alla fine di rinunciare ad una paccata di soldi e passare da 4 milioni annui alla miseria di 700.000 euro di stipendio a stagione, rinnova il re di coppe Filippo Inzaghi.
Senza Shevchenko, che non sarà certamente riscattato (11 gol segnati tra campionato, champions e coppa italia per uno stipendio da 7 milioni annui), sarà lui la nostra terza punta.






Per quanto riguarda senderos (che non appare in rosa come Shevchenko perchè il suo prestito è scaduto il giorno prima della trentottesima giornata... dannati inglesi!), discuteremo con l'arsenal un possibile riscatto intorno agli 8-10 milioni.

Ed eccoci pronti ad una calda estate in cui ci sarà molto da fare... se Berlusconi caccia i soldi, possiamo costruire una squadra da scudetto e chissà...


----------



## elpacoderoma (16 Settembre 2022)

Troppi pochi gol dalle punte, abbiamo pagato lo scotto.
Prossimo anno quindi la gerarchia sarebbe Pato, Borriello, Inzaghi.

La difesa poi ha fatto quel che poteva senza Nesta.
Tutto sommato si sono gettate le basi per il prossimo anno.


----------



## CS10 (16 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Troppi pochi gol dalle punte, abbiamo pagato lo scotto.
> Prossimo anno quindi la gerarchia sarebbe Pato, Borriello, Inzaghi.
> 
> La difesa poi ha fatto quel che poteva senza Nesta.
> Tutto sommato si sono gettate le basi per il prossimo anno.


Considerata la fragilità di Pato e l'età di Inzaghi immagino si proverà l'inserimento di Lewa in prima squadra


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Settembre 2022)

Eccoci con l'aggiornamento mercato!
Che dire, Berlusconi si è svegliato negli anni 80... 







Eppure migliorare la squadra non è di certo facile! I nomi da salto di qualità sono costosissimi e molti non vogliono venire da noi.
Partiamo dalle cessioni... 






Se ne vanno in prestito praticamente tutti i giovani che non riusciamo a cedere e i diversi futuri fenomeni che abbiamo acquistato lo scorso anno.

Da segnalare in particolare le cessioni di:

- Flamini, con uno stipendio annuo di 5 milioni netti, prendeva troppo: lo rivuole l'Arsenal e ci danno ben 23 milioni, impossibile rifiutarsi 
- Storari viene riscattato per 2 milioni dalla Fiorentina dopo la bellezza di 0 presenze stagionali, contenti loro 
- Oddo vola in francia per 1.8 milioni dopo una stagione deludente al Bayern Monaco, a noi non serviva granchè 
- Gourcouff finisce al Real per 15 milioni, ottima plusvalenza, ceduto a cuor leggero 
- Il mantova per 2.1 milioni complessivi ci libera di Cardacio e Jidayi, due acquisti sbagliati che però finiscono in plusvalenza. 
- per 350.000 euro riusciamo a cedere Kalac al livorno 
- Che qualcuno ci abbia dato mezzo milione per quella sega di Digao è un miracolo 
- Rodwell torna in inghilterra, in prestito a quasi un milione con diritto di riscatto intorno agli 11. ragazzo dal grande futuro, ma prendeva parecchio di stipendio (quasi 2 milioni netti) e sarebbe stato il quinto difensore e sesto centrocampista. Meglio vada dove puo giocare e gli pagano lo stipendio. 
- Seedorf ci saluta, era l'ultima possibilità di monetizzarlo a 34 anni. 3 milioni saranno pochi, ma il Deportivo si porta a casa uno stipendio da 4 milioni netti e noi svecchiamo un po la rosa. 

Ecco invece gli acquisti: 






Un mercato da 5 assi!

- Per ben 70 milioni ci assicuriamo il fenomenale terzino destro del City, Micah Richards, che sposta Zambrotta come riserva di lusso. 
- 49 milioni e facciamo nostro uno dei giovani centrocampisti centrali piu promettenti del continente, Kuzmanovic, che non farà rimpiangere Flamini (  )
- per 19.5 milioni, ecco che arriva il giovane Fazio dal Siviglia a chiudere la difesa a fianco di nesta, con Kaladze prima riserva e Bonera seconda. 
- Akinfeev è il nostro nuovo titolare, con Abbiati che scala nuovamente al ruolo di secondo portiere. 
- per appena 6 milioni facciamo nostro Rakitic, il nuovo sostituto di Seedorf in trequarti come riserva. Sarà il quarto dietro Kakà, Ronaldinho e Witsel. 
- Prendiamo anche 7 giovani di grande talento da aggregare alla primavera (Mazzarani resta all'udinese in comproprietà), spendendo nel complesso solo 9.5 milioni.

Ci restano in tutto circa 50 milioni di budget per gennaio, che possiamo eventualmente aumentare a 70 grazie all'enorme spazio stipendi.
Bene anche il rinnovo di Pato, ma non siamo riusciti a cedere Dida che resta come terzo portiere e guadagna ancora 4 milioni netti... 

Da segnalare anche il fatto che Fleck e Lewandoski verranno aggregati all'occorrenza in prima squadra lungo tutta la durata della stagione, il primo per completare il reparto di trequarti per spostare Witsel a centrocampo e il secondo si giocherà il posto in panca con inzaghi quando uno tra Borriello e Pato sarà fuori. 

Ecco la formazione tipo: 






Il sorteggio CL, infine, è abbastanza buono: becchiamo il grande Real, vero, ma le altre due squadre (Sochaux e Basilea) sono i soliti materassi.
Bisognerà fare attenzione ma la qualificazione non sembra affatto in discussione. 






Dopo il mercato, possiamo dire orgogliosamente di non avere più alcun buco nella formazione titolare. 
Resta purtroppo la grana Pirlo, che è scontento ed eventualmente sarà ceduto più avanti.
Ma migliorare ulteriormente la rosa sembra davvero difficile...


----------



## elpacoderoma (17 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Eccoci con l'aggiornamento mercato!
> Che dire, Berlusconi si è svegliato negli anni 80...
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3313
> ...


La Rosa è finalmente da scudetto.

Notavo tra i prestiti la cessione di Antonio Donnarumma... non sapevo avesse un trascorso da noi...piuttosto il fratello?

da segnalare anche il ritiro di sua maestà “la barba” Favalli, leggenda.


----------



## Mauricio (17 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> La Rosa è finalmente da scudetto.
> 
> Notavo tra i prestiti la cessione di Antonio Donnarumma... non sapevo avesse un trascorso da noi...*piuttosto il fratello?*
> 
> da segnalare anche il ritiro di sua maestà “la barba” Favalli, leggenda.


Aveva 10 anni, non credo FM arrivi fino ai pulcini


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> La Rosa è finalmente da scudetto.
> 
> Notavo tra i prestiti la cessione di Antonio Donnarumma... non sapevo avesse un trascorso da noi...piuttosto il fratello?
> 
> da segnalare anche il ritiro di sua maestà “la barba” Favalli, leggenda.


Si si, c'è andonio  
Gigio in quel periodo aveva 10 anni, non c'è nemmeno Simone Verdi per dirtene uno.


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2022)

Breve OT che spero mi perdonerete.
Ho iniziato a giocare a FM22 col Milan. Tra le prime cose, il procuratore di Romagnoli mi ha chiesto 7,89 milioni di stipendio più una barca di bonus per rinnovare dicendo che aveva ricevuto offerte importanti dal Real Madrid… LOL

(gli ho offerto 2,5 senza bonus e si è offeso… )

Invece col procuratore di Kessiè non mi fa proprio trattare.
Fine OT.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Breve OT che spero mi perdonerete.
> Ho iniziato a giocare a FM22 col Milan. Tra le prime cose, il procuratore di Romagnoli mi ha chiesto 7,89 milioni di stipendio più una barca di bonus per rinnovare dicendo che aveva ricevuto offerte importanti dal Real Madrid… LOL
> 
> (gli ho offerto 2,5 senza bonus e si è offeso… )
> ...


Sempre più realistico vedo!


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Breve OT che spero mi perdonerete.
> Ho iniziato a giocare a FM22 col Milan. Tra le prime cose, il procuratore di Romagnoli mi ha chiesto 7,89 milioni di stipendio più una barca di bonus per rinnovare dicendo che aveva ricevuto offerte importanti dal Real Madrid… LOL
> 
> (gli ho offerto 2,5 senza bonus e si è offeso… )
> ...


Io Romagnoli l'ho immediatamente calcioculato al PSG per 17 (dove poi ha fatto tipo dieci presenze in due anni ) ed alla stessa cifra ho preso Solet dal Salisburgo, buon giocatore che poi ho rivenduto a 37 al City. Con Kessiè invece non ho avuto problemi ad ottenere un rinnovo a cifre oneste, hai per caso iniziato la carriera dopo la patch invernale?


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io Romagnoli l'ho immediatamente calcioculato al PSG per 17 (dove poi ha fatto tipo dieci presenze in due anni ) ed alla stessa cifra ho preso Solet dal Salisburgo, buon giocatore che poi ho rivenduto a 37 al City. Con Kessiè invece non ho avuto problemi ad ottenere un rinnovo a cifre oneste, hai per caso iniziato la carriera dopo la patch invernale?


L’ho preso qualche giorno fa con prime gaming(ringrazio chi l’ha segnalato qui), quindi suppongo di sì… 
Devo ancora capire bene come funziona perché non giocavano a un FM proprio da quello del 2009, del quale tra l’altro non mi ricordo nulla. Ma una cosa la so: a Romagnoli più di 2,5 non do.


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sempre più realistico vedo!


Ho chiesto alla società di investire di più sul settore giovanile e di costruire uno stadio nuovo e il buon Gordon mi ha detto no e che mi devo far bastare quello che ho. Non sganciano una lira neanche nel mondo virtuale!


----------



## elpacoderoma (25 Settembre 2022)

Immagino ci sia sosta nazionale anche in game?


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2022)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Immagino ci sia sosta nazionale anche in game?


Colpa della mobilitazione generale di Putin + elezioni, mi stanno massacrando a lavoro 
Ma tornerò spero già settimana prossima!


----------



## Mauricio (25 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Colpa della mobilitazione generale di Putin + elezioni, mi stanno massacrando a lavoro
> Ma tornerò spero già settimana prossima!


Forse me lo sono perso, per cui mi scuso in anticipo, ma di che cosa ti occupi? Avevo capito qualcosa legato alla politica internazionale, no?


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Forse me lo sono perso, per cui mi scuso in anticipo, ma di che cosa ti occupi? Avevo capito qualcosa legato alla politica internazionale, no?


Esatto, principalmente.
Diciamo che faccio consulenza sulla materia in questo momento, ma ho fatto mille cose ruotando sempre intorno all'argomento.


----------

